# [Sammelthread] MSI DKA790GX & DKA790GX Platinum



## Gast3737 (19. Dezember 2008)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​
*

Eigenschaften(Bezogen auf DKA790GX Platinum)*

Lieferumgang des Platinum:

Userguide; Vista und WindowsXP Treiber CD's; MSI Extra HDD Sicherungs und Backupcd; PIN Konnektor(Zeigt die jeweilige Pinbelegung an) für einfaches Anschließen an USB, Frontpaneel, Audio usw.; 4 x SATA Kabel, 2 x SataStrom-zu-Molex-Adapter, jeweils ein IDE und Floppy Kabel, 2 x lange Crossfirebrücken, ATX Blende, USB Slotblende,

Anschlüsse des Platinum:
 
Rückseite: 
ein PS/2 Maus und Tastaturanschluß, 6 x USB, jeweils einmal HDMI, VGA, DVI, Firewire, LAN, E-Sata, Audio Front, Audio Center/LFE, Audio Side, Audio Backside, Microfone
Onboard:
2 x PCIE 16x, 2 x PCIE 1x, 2x PCI, 3 x USB, Audio, Frontpaneel, Firewire, ESata, 4 x Sata, IDE, Floppy, P4 Strom, Clr. CMos Schalter, PowerSW, ResetSW, CPU Fan, 2 x Fan,

*Unterschiede*

das DKA790GX hat ein dunkel braunes PCB, das des Platinum ist schwarz
Beim DKA790GX fehlen der Anschuß für Firewire auf der Rückseite und die Passivkühler auf dem DKA790GX sind technisch etwas anders.
das DKA790GX besitzt keinen SideportRAM


*NEWS zum den Boards*

-das Neue Bios in VERS 1.6. für *DKA790GX Platinum* ist seit 31.01.09 verfügbar Update gibt es hier!

-das Bios für in Vers. 1.6. ist für *DKA790GX* seit 30.01.2008 verfügbar und gibt es hier!
*

[How to] Update my DKA Bios?

* Auf eigene Gefahr:
Ich empfehle auch den Umweg über das MSI Live Update im Windows damit geht das Update auch..nach dem obligatorischen Neustart müsst ihr die Biosdaten resetten, nochmals Neustarten und die Optionen neu eingeben!
*
1. Die Sicherste Update Methode:* 

Sollte es aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer unter Windows nicht gehen empfehle ich diese Anleitung(geht nur mit Platinum).

Vorbemerkung: 


Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Das MSIHQ Tool ist NUR dafür da die Bios version auf den Stick vorzubereiten damit der spätere "Dos Starter" von Mainboard erkennt "aha ein Biosupdate"l



das heisst ihr benutzt erst den Link zur 2.ten Methode und führt folgendes aus:



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> *USB-Stick bootfähig machen*
> 
> - Mit Google nach "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" suchen und herunterladen
> - Installieren
> ...




Nach dem der Stick nun bootfähig ist geht ihr auf folgenden Link und führt das Tool aus. MSIHQ: USB Flashing Tool v1.17j - BIOS Flash leicht gemacht  Eine Anleitung zu dem Tool gibt es im Link.


*2. Methode für USER mit dem DKA790GX*

dazu habe ich das gefunden(bitte Post 4 beachten!):

DOS von USB Stick booten - Forum - CHIP Online

*
Anmerkung zum Bios ab vers. 1.6:* 



wollex schrieb:


> Eine weitere Besonderheit betrifft das letzte BIOS in seiner Version 1.6. Für dieses BIOS-Update ist ein neueres AMI-Flashtool erforderlich (AFUD4280). Das ursprünglich im Downloadarchiv vorhandene Tool (AFUD4252) funktioniert mit diesem BIOS *nicht*! Auf der deutschen, sowie auf der globalen MSI-Seite wurde dies inzwischen abgeändert und das neue Flashtool ist inzwischen im Archiv vorhanden.




* TESTS und Reviews(DKA790GX Platinum)* 

Tweakpc.de 
(Editors Choice!)"Was das Design, die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Ausstattung und die Übertaktbarkeit angeht, kann sich das MSI aber mehr als deutlich von der Konkurrenz absetzen. In der Konsequenz bedeutet dies, dass das DKA790GX wohlverdient die höchste Auszeichnung verliehen bekommt, die wir zu vergeben haben."

hartware.de:  
(Note: 8.4!) "Das MSI DKA790GX Platinum Mainboard zeichnet sich durch eine geringe Stromaufnahme und gute Ergebnisse in allen Bereichen aus. Leider erreicht es nicht durchweg die Leistungen seiner Mitbewerber und liegt teilweise sogar hinter Mainboards, die mit dem vorangegangen Chipsatz ausgestattet sind. Jedoch hat das DKA790GX Platinum seinen Platz in der MSI "Gaming Series" verdient, in Spielen präsentiert es sich stets mit Spitzenleistungen. "

PcWelt 
(Preis-Leistung: 72 Punkte!) "Die Platine ist zwar nicht ganz billig, dafür bietet sie jedoch verschiedene Ausstattungsschmankerl wie den HDMI-Anschluss und den sofort nutzbaren Firewire-Anschluss. Hinzu kommt, dass das Board in punkto Geschwindigkeit Spitzenwerte erzielte und die Konkurrenz dadurch weit hinter sich zurückließ."

ati-forum.de 
(Silver Award!) "Das Übertaktungspotenzial des Mainboards ist ein wahre Pracht. Ohne Probleme, mit Spannung oder Bustakt, konnten wir unser MSI DKA790GX Platinum, ob GPU oder CPU, übertakten. Auch hohe Spannungen wie 1,65V sind für das MSI DKA790GX Platinum kein Problem."

*Das Bios(DKA790GX Platinum)*

bei Allen Menu habe ich darauf geachtet die Überschrift mit einzufangen hoffe ihr seht durch..die Reihenfolge vom Hauptmenu ist von oben Links(Standard CMOS Features) nach Unten Links(H/W Monitor) und dann Rechts(Cell Menu)

_*Beim oc ist darauf zu achten die Spawas links neben dem CPU Sockel extra zu kühlen..dies sollte für alle Mainboards gelten!*_

*Hauptmenu:*

*Achtung: alle Biossetting sind nur zu Präsentationsgründen gesetzt und haben keine Gewähr auf funktionstüchtigkeit!*

Für Bilder auf Spoiler klicken:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Standard CMOS Feature:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Advanced BIOS Features:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Integrated Peripherals:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Power Management Setup*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*H/W{Hardware} Monitor:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*das wichtigste überhaupt, das "Cell Menu":*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Advance DRAM Configuration:*
diese Optionen gelten für Chaintech Apogee GT, 1,95v bei DDR 1100:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zum Schluß "User Setting":*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bilder(DKA790GX Platinum)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
weitere Bilder hier im Spoiler:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

*Unterschiede Platinum <-> Vanilla*
- kein Firewire
- kein Sideport Speicher. 

-Beilagen
Das Vanilla hat nur 1 S-ATA Kabel, ein S-ATA Stromstecker, ein IDE Kabel, kein USB Kabel, keine Crossfire Brücke, keine M-Connectors (diese bunten Dinger da in der Tüte)

Daher empfehle ich das Platinum, der Preisunterschied, dens hat, ist durchaus gerechtfertigt!
Einmal Firewire und Sideport auf der Platine und auch die Beilagen im Karton, sowie die Farbe.
Das Vanilla hat, laut MSI Website, einen bräunlichen Ton, das Platinum schwarz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

Wieso haben die Boards einen PS/2 Anschluss für Maus *und* Keyboard? 
Da ist doch nur einer für die Tastatur, darunter sind zwei USB Anschlüsse.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

Das ist halt einer, wo man beides reintun kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist halt einer, wo man beides reintun kann.


 
Ach so, du meinst, dass man an dem Port sowohl Maus als auch Tastatur anschließen kann?


----------



## riedochs (19. Dezember 2008)

Jep. Gab es früher schon bei Notebooks und ein Y-Kabel um Maus und Tastatur anzuschliessen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur bei Notebooks, geht auch bei (manchen) MoBos 
Da ists dann egal, wo die Tastatur drin steckt und wo die Maus, auch vertauscht kann es gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2008)

@RuneDRS:
 Kannst du mal ein paar Bilder vom Bios machen?
Wenn du soweit bist natürlich.


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> @RuneDRS:
> Kannst du mal ein paar Bilder vom Bios machen?
> Wenn du soweit bist natürlich.


 
Welche Bilder vom Bios Hättest du gerne? Sag was.Mache die für dich.

1 Frage:

Wenn ich bei dem DKA790GX 4Gb Speicher verbauen will die aus 2 2Gb Riegeln bestehen,kann ich die auch in die Orangen Slots stecken anstelle in die Grünen?


----------



## orca113 (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf das DKA790GX passt sogar ein IFX Thermalrieght CPU Kühler:


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Welche Bilder vom Bios Hättest du gerne? Sag was.Mache die für dich.


 
Na ja, die wichtigen Bios Einstellungen halt.
Welches Bios hat das Board eigentlich?


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, die wichtigen Bios Einstellungen halt.
> Welches Bios hat das Board eigentlich?


 
Weiß nicht.Was meinst du mit welches Bios? Eben war ein Kumpel hier der wollte sich das Bios auch ansehen und der ist mehr so der OC Typ er meinte das Bios hat alles was ein Ocer braucht und noch mehr... weiß nicht was das bedeuten soll. Werde morgen Bilder machen.Unsere Knipse ist in der Handtasche meiner Freundin


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, die wichtigen Bios Einstellungen halt.
> Welches Bios hat das Board eigentlich?



Ob Ami oder Award macht nun wirklich keinen Unterschied mehr - schauen beide eh gleich aus.

PS: eher AMi.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde es mir denk mal auch kaufen,aber erst in 3 Wochen ,weil ich umbedingt ein MB mit guten Chipsatz und schneller IGP haben will,Run ,würdest du mal ein kleinen Test von der machen,ob man damit CS flüssig und sowas wie COD 4 auf niedrigen Detaisl zocken kann?
Das wär nett,mich nervt der Lüfter meiner Graka und da ich im mom nur CS zocke ,würde mir wenn es damit laufen würde auch eine IGP reichen

ohh,sry stimmt


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Dezember 2008)

IGP.
Integrated Graphics Processor (oder so).


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir denk mal auch kaufen,aber erst in 3 Wochen ,weil ich umbedingt ein MB mit guten Chipsatz und schneller IGP haben will,Run ,würdest du mal ein kleinen Test von der machen,ob man damit CS flüssig und sowas wie COD 4 auf niedrigen Detaisl zocken kann?
> Das wär nett,mich nervt der Lüfter meiner Graka und da ich im mom nur CS zocke ,würde mir wenn es damit laufen würde auch eine IGP reichen
> 
> ohh,sry stimmt


 
Also laut PCGH soll man mit dieser IGP sogar schon sachen wie COD4 in 1280x1024 sehr gut auf mittleren Details spielen können.


----------



## ATIFan22 (31. Dezember 2008)

das wäre natürlich KLasse,wenn ich wieder mit den täglichen zocke anfange,kann ich ja wieder meine andere einbauen


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2008)

@ Quanti. es ist ein *AMI Bios*

Was ich jetzt nicht raffe:
Bei MSI ist Bios 1.4 auf der Seite zu haben.Leider findet Live Update dies nicht und sagt ich habe die aktuellste Version drauf.


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2009)

Ok heute morgen ging es habe jetzt Version 1.4 drauf!


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal kann man nur einen der zwei Lüfter im Bios einstellen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2009)

Davon kannst du (leider) ausgehen, das nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse geregelt sind, der 4 Pin funzt auch nur mit 4 Pin Lüfter...


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2009)

Es ist aber leider nur einer der beiden dernach einstellen die Drehzahl ändert


----------



## deftones (2. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welche HDMI-Version die onboard HDMI haben? Würde gerne den DTS HD und True HD Sound über den HDMI ausgeben ohne eine extra Grafikkarte einzubauen.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2009)

Ja es ist die 1.3 also die neuere.Alles was nach dem Frühjahr 2007 kam ist HDMI 1.3 wenn es jetzt nicht sogar schon 1.3a ist. Es ist definintiv aktuell.

Wenn es das nicht war ist es spätestens seit dem Bios Update 1.3 des Mainboards so weil dort die Firmware der IGP aufgewertet wurde.


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich drohe mal an:

wenn der Phenom II 940 da ist werde ich hier ein paar Benches mit dem DKA790GX Platinum zum besten geben...zusätzlich werden noch Fotos vom Bios-Setup zu sehen sein..na dann...


das neue BIOS 1.4 ist seit 31.12.08 online hier der LINK

Edit:

*Brauche den Post mal als Bilderhost!*


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Na die Drohung ist doch mal was....leider habe ich meine gesparte Kohle in ein neues fahrrad gesteckt deshalb muß ich nun noch ein wenig warten mit PII


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Januar 2009)

ich muss auch erstmal sehen, da ich jetzt keinen Nebenjob mehr habe, kann ich mir das zwar noch leisten(Rücklage) aber dann habe ich kein Geld für unvorhergesehene Dinge...mal gucken vielleicht bekomme ich ja Geburtstagsgeld..das wär schön


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Januar 2009)

alles egal, ist eben bestellt worden...mein Phenom 940 ist unterwegs..


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> alles egal, ist eben bestellt worden...mein Phenom 940 ist unterwegs..


 
Boah du Sau Auch haben will.... Hoffe mal das ein Kumpel seine "Schulden" bei mir nächste Woche zahlt.eventuell kann ich dann auch noch zuschlagen


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Januar 2009)

sowas...ich freue mich schon auf die oc-Werte..hoffentlich habe ich keine Montagscpu..mein Freundblase soll schon die 4,0ghz problemlos für 24/7 machen..schneller sollte er nur für HWBot funktionieren...

weisst du was ehr lustig ist? ich habe doch einen 4450e der macht 2875 mhz prime stable und alles stabil..stelle ich jedoch höher ist Schluß..komisch ist aber so. ich wundere mich voll über diese knall harte Grenze, das kenne ich vom E7200 nicht, bei dem hatte man immer das gefühl da geht noch was...


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Januar 2009)

*neu* auf dieser Seite gibt es benches mit unserem lieblings Board:
Technic3D Review: CPU's: AMD Phenom II X4 940 - gelungenes Update? - Seite 1: Einleitung


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

es gibt Neuigkeiten..ich hatte mich ja schon damit abgefunden ein Montags 4450e zu haben..dachte immer die Biosoptionen für VNB/Vcore und co. gehen nicht zu ändern weil diese grau sind...mit AMD overdrive konnte ich den VCore ändern..und im Bios kann man das auch man muss nur mal + oder - an entsprechender stelle drücken!
 hier mal eine Vali vom neuen CPUZ


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> es gibt Neuigkeiten..ich hatte mich ja schon damit abgefunden ein Montags 4450e zu haben..dachte immer die Biosoptionen für VNB/Vcore und co. gehen nicht zu ändern weil diese grau sind...mit AMD overdrive konnte ich den VCore ändern..und im Bios kann man das auch man muss nur mal + oder - an entsprechender stelle drücken!
> hier mal eine Vali vom neuen CPUZ


 
Hui,prima,3,3Ghz? Viel Aufwand? welche Vcore? Temps?


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Januar 2009)

test vcore von 1,55v..da muss er durch der Junge...habe ihn jetzt wieder auf 2875mhz das ist gesünder für den kleinen, Schwiegervater will schließlich noch freude daran haben. Kannst ja mal bei HWBot lang gucken was ich mit ihm schon gerissen habe..


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Januar 2009)

Was musste ich grade mit freude feststellen als der DHL-Man an der Türe klingelte? Der Phenom II ist da..jiha..
so heute Abend folgen an gleicher Stelle und bei HWBot die ersten benches...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Januar 2009)

mein Phenom II hat es zerlegt...das ist ja mal nen toller Geburtstag...


----------



## Lee (15. Januar 2009)

Oh mann 

Wie ist denn das passiert?


Dennoch alles gute von mir


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Januar 2009)

ich weiss nicht was die Ursache war...keine Ahnung, jedenfalls habe dich vormittag den PC kurz ausgemacht weil ich weg musste...danach wollte er nur noch bis zum Windows hochfahren(ohne oc) und war dann auch gleich wieder aus..kein Post signal, nix...hatte schon gedacht das es mein. Board zerlegt hat und habe mit dem 4450e gegengetestet der geht...also folglich Phenom kaputt...


----------



## orca113 (15. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was die Ursache war...keine Ahnung, jedenfalls habe dich vormittag den PC kurz ausgemacht weil ich weg musste...danach wollte er nur noch bis zum Windows hochfahren(ohne oc) und war dann auch gleich wieder aus..kein Post signal, nix...hatte schon gedacht das es mein. Board zerlegt hat und habe mit dem 4450e gegengetestet der geht...also folglich Phenom kaputt...


 

Hallo Rune! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Oh Mann,bist du sicher das es der PhII ist!!!!???? Oh verdammt,hoffe nicht das der echt hin ist. Mach ihn doch nochmal rein und mach ein Bios Reset.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. Januar 2009)

Alles gute,wie issn das passiert,kann es sein,das es daran liegt,das dein board die CPU noch ned erkennt,schon das neuste Bios drauf?
Wenn nich zurückschicken


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2009)

Naja ich werd jetzt auch ein wenig nervös  hab mir das board nähmlich bestellt.......für den Phenom II 940....


vielleicht nehm ich ja doch das asus M3A78-T


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2009)

habe gerade nochmal auf der MSI homepage im CPU Support geschaut für das MSI DKA790GX Platinum


Der einzige der nciht mit in der liste steht ist der Phenom II X4 940 3,0 ghz..........der 920 steht mit in der liste.

Der Phenom II X4 940 steht nur beim normalen DKA790GX (ohne Platinum)


kann ich mir abe rnicht vorstellen das das "bessere" board es nicht kann....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mein Phenom II hat es zerlegt...das ist ja mal nen toller Geburtstag...


 
Das tut mir echt Leid, dass der Phenom 2 einfach abgeraucht ist. 
Ich kann dir nur tröstlich sagen, dass der 940 BE tierisch geht.
Ich habe meinen mal "kurz" auf 3,6GHz getaktet, ohne Probleme, ohne am Volt Core zu schrauben, die Temps haben sich nur um 1° erhöht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2009)

hast du auch das MSI DKA790GX Platinum mit nen Phenom II?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

also Leute der Phenom 940 BE wird ohne Probleme auf meinen MSI DKA790GX Platinum erkannt...ich habe einwenig zuviel des Guten mit Ihm veranstaltet...sonst lief das Board ohne Probleme mit dem kleinen Kerl..guckt mal im Block da habe ich alles beschrieben, was ich verbockt habe...  sowas passiert mir nie wieder...
@Schauderwelz meine Blödheit soll dich natürlich nicht davon abhalten in den Genuss des schönen DKA Plati zu kommen..


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

werde es trozdem kaufen  danke nochmals für deine kaufunterstützung 

habe gesten noch im test gelesen das es in Spielen schneller als ein ASUS Crosshair II (nforce780a) sein soll mit nen Phenom 9850. glaube ich von TWEAKPC war der test.


Was wirste denn jetzt eigentlich machen Rune? Kaufste dir nen neuen oder wartest du auf die AM3 version?


und nochmal zum MSI DKA790GX PL............hatte gestern gelesen das wenn man den rechner zusammenbaut bei abgezogenen Netzstecker ein CMOS Reset machen soll........was bedeutet dies? muss ich einmal kurz den CMOS OC schalter betätigen oder was ist genau damit gemeint? habs im MSI Forum Gelesen.
Muss ich beim einbau etc eigentlich auf irgendwas achten? zuerst is klar kommt mein alter 5600+ rein damit ich das Bios Flashen kann.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

der Phenom ist unterwegs zum Händler, der Sachbearbeiter an der Hotline meinte es würde ausgetauscht werden. denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Prozessor ausfällt ist sehr gering, deshalb sei es in Ordnung...
den CMos Reset habe ich immer mit ausgeschalteten Netzschalter gemacht..geht ganz gut..kurz nen paar Sekunden halten dann ist es reset..der Reset ist dafür da das wenn der PC nicht angeht du die OC Bioseinstellungen verwirfst...
das mit den GAME-Benches habe ich ja gesagt..es ist tatsächlich schneller..


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

das heisst wenn ichs eingebaut habe einmal CMOS 3 - 4 sekunden gedrückt halten und resetten für den fall der fälle werd ich mir merken ^^


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> das heisst wenn ichs eingebaut habe einmal CMOS 3 - 4 sekunden gedrückt halten und resetten für den fall der fälle werd ich mir merken ^^


 
Schauderwelz,du solltest ihn länger drücken. Ich mache dies immer ca. 20Sek. damit auch die letzte Spannung aus den Kondensatoren raus ist. Nach jedem Prozitausch/einbau,Jedem Ram wechsel usw. i.d.R. reichen die 3-4 Sek. aber man soll von Leuten gehört haben bei denen sich nichts tat einfach weil sie die Jumper,Batterie oder halt wie beim DKA790GX nicht lange genug gezogen b.z.w. gedrückt hatten.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

alles klar dann halte ich ihn 30 sekunden 


Sagt mal muss ich für den AMD Chipsatz auch treiber runterladen/installieren? reicht der neuste Catalyst? Grafiktreiber muss man ja nicht installieren.

oder wo gibt es die aktuellsten einzeln, die von MSI sind ja schon etwas älter und da steht der 790GX noch nciht mit drin.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

Du hast doch besagtes Mainboard das dem Thread den Namen gibt?

Da ist eine CD mit bei. Installiere alles. Dort ist unter anderem eine Software von MSI dabei die deine Treiber auch die des Chipsatzes aktualisiert. Glaube die Chipsatztreiber für den GX790 nennt sich auch irgendwas mit Catalyst Software denke mal das ist dann der Chipsatztreiber... ist jedenfalls alles gut wenn du von CD installierst

Mit dem Tool MSI Update wird alles aktualisiert auch das Bios. Momentan habe ich meins auf Version 1.4 Version 1.3 soll für einen einwandfreien PhII Betrieb nötig sein.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

noch habe ich das board noch nicht aber ich warte sehnsüchtig drauf  mit meinem NForce habe ich immer abstürze beim zocken obwphl prime stabil läuft.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jtz auch Schluss gemacht mit meinem board. ich war so genervt,da hab ich mir ein foxconn bestellt,für 100 €


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

welches hattest du denn vorher? und welchen chipsatz hast du jetzt?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

ich benche grade den GPU auf unserem DKA..mal gucken was da so geht, ich muss mir meine Langeweile bis zum Phenom nochmal vertrösten


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Vorher AMD RS 690(MSI K9AGM2),leider OEM Version,gestern haben plötzlich alle board eigenen USB und die PS/2 Anschlüsse nicht mehr funktioniert,dann hab ich die Front ausprobiert die gingen aber noch
Noch schlimmer,mein board erkennt aber nur noch einen Ram Riegel,das hat mich echt wütend gemacht,weswegen ich mir was ich sowieso vorhatte ein neues bestellt.
Ein Foxconn A79A mit 790 GX Chipsatz ,wollte eig ein MSI DKA 790GX Platinum,aber nachdem was mir mit meinen alten board passiert ist,hatte ich kb mehr auf ein MSI


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

ich hatte das foxconn und habe es wieder zurück geschickt die ausstattung ist...sagen wir mal dürftig...und es war mit nicht sicher ob es einen NB Multi auf dem Board gibt..so wie beim DKA

hier paar bilder von der mini Bench session




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Naja,es ist mir klar,dass das Foxconn kein oc board ist,was ich ja auch nicht umbedingt vorhabe,also ich will nen bissen ocen,aber nicht das Maximum aus meiner CPU rausholen,deswegen brauch ich kein NB multi oder muss die Nb Spannung ändern können,wenn ich den FSB auf 220 kriege reicht mir das völlig


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

das dka läuft grade auf fsb 303


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Und wie stabil is es dabei?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

ich benche grade und es läuft und läuft und läuft...problem ist nur die instabilität der HD3300 die den 3dm gerne abkacken lässt..


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Wie meinst du instabillität
Kommt bei dir ne Fehlermeldung


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

joob es kommt eine fehlermeldung irgendwann nach dem bench, habe einmal 1900 3dm06 und mal 1700 3dm06 geschafft...grade läuft 3dm01 bis jetzt geht es noch...mal gucken..

EDIT: habe die Ursache gefunden, der RAM war einwenig zu hoch getacktet..1160mhz waren zu viel


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

1600 ,das is doch ordentlich für eine IGP
Meine noch x1200 IGP startet 3dmark nicht einmal


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

den Rekord (2718 3dm06) werde ich wohl ohne meinen Phenom nicht holen könne da fast alle benches mit einem Phenom9950 gemacht wurden..


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Man verdammt,ich möchte endlich mein neues board und meine Graka back,damit ich wieder benchen kann


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

Hey Rune,bei dir siehts ja heiß aus 

Also,das was du an GPU Leistung gebencht hast finde ich gar nicht so schlecht... das gibts Grakas die mieser sind....


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

Hab grad rum gegoogelt ,es gibt mehrere die mit der HD3300 bei 3dmark Probleme haben,aber sonst nirgendswo,in der neuen pcghx steht das auch drin
Ja,du sagst es Wahl,was erreichst du denn für ergebnisse?
Außerdem ich will nich wissen was so eine "mega schnelle" Intel IGP bringt


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

das Problem liegt an Vista64 das die Ergebnisse bei 3dm01 verfälscht..ich habe mich schon gewundert warum alles so lam ist..


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2009)

kann ich eigentlich auf das MSI DKA790GX PL ohne weiteres markenspeicher nur 1066 Mhz raufstecken?

ich hoffe 485 watt von enermax reichen den board aus, nich das ich bisher immer knapp an der grenze gefahren bin ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. Januar 2009)

erstmal würde ich eher einfachen standard DDR2 800 nehmen


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> kann ich eigentlich auf das MSI DKA790GX PL ohne weiteres markenspeicher nur 1066 Mhz raufstecken?
> 
> ich hoffe 485 watt von enermax reichen den board aus, nich das ich bisher immer knapp an der grenze gefahren bin ^^


 
Also ich lasse zum Bleistift DDR21000 laufen.Das Board stellt Automatisch 800 ein. Aber manuell kann ich auch bis 1000 gehen sofern ich manuel die VRam erhöhe aber das lasse ich. Kannst eigentlich alles reinstecken.

Dein Netzteil langt voll und ganz. Lass dich nicht von dem dämlichen Netzteil Hype anstecken.... Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Selbst wenn du 425W hättest hätteste noch dicke genug.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Januar 2009)

ich möchte meine guten Apogee's nicht missen machen ddr1066 mit 1,9v..leider gibt es die nicht mehr zu kaufen..die neuen haben 2,2v..oc geht bis ca. 1120mhz und drüber mit entsprechend mehr Volt mit 2,2v bis ddr1150 5-5-5-18, _korrigiere bei Chaintech sind die 4 GB Module nur mit 1,9v gelistet, was heisst das die Angaben der Händler falsch sind._
. empfehlung die gehen auch auf ddr1100 mit 2,2v


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, wie läuft das Board so bei richtigem OC (nicht langweiliges multi OC)?
Ich meine: High Voltage, High Referenztakt (mindestens 300 MHz!) und Ram Tuning etc...

Ich suche grad nach einem neuen Board...


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. Januar 2009)

also mit den OC Switch ziehmlich gut. hier der test der platine  mich hat er überzeugt. Ist zwar schon bestellt aber es kommt nicht

MSI DKA790GX Platinum Mainboard im Review mit Benchmarks [Roundup Update] - MSI DKA790GX Platinum: Einleitung Tweakpc.de


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

@Lee
oc geht wunderbar..bin schon beim Pretest auf rev. 303mhz gewesen es gab keine Ausfallerscheinungen..womit ich noch nicht klar komme sind die Voltages die NB hat von mir schon 1,45v gesehen und läuft damit Stabil. Ich weiss aber nicht ob die 1,45v angemessen sind und ob weniger Voltage stabiler ist. den Phenom habe ich ja mit 1,5v nbv zerlegt(vermute ich)

Heute folgen weitere Benches, werde ein Windows 7 32 bit oder ein XP 32 zum benchen aufsetzen bin mit den Ergebnissen bei 3dm01 usw. überhaupt nicht zufrieden..


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Ich mache mir nur noch sorgen wegen der Spannungsversorgung... Die ist doch recht schwach.

Allgemein bin ich grad in einer Zwickmühle- Entweder das Asus M3A79T-Deluxe oder eben das DKA...

MSI habe ich bisher eigentlich nie leiden können, aber Asus hat auch seine Probleme...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

meinst du wegen dem P4 Stecker? wenn du mit der Spannungsversorgung probleme hat guck dir doch das  Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H das Asus hat die ja auch mal an, es hat einen P8 Stecker. bei den bisherigen Weltrekorden war es immer unter den ersten zwei boards(mit dem Asus zusammen)..nur bei Gamebenchmarks ist das DKA wiederum ungeschlagen und setzt sich von allen ab(google mal nach Tests)..


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Januar 2009)

Bin mir grad am überlegen die 2 zu holen!

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDZ940XCGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
&
MSI DKA790GX Platinum, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (7550-010R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier 2 Reviews vom MSI & GA:

MSI DKA790GX Platinum (AMD 790GX) - Review Hartware.net

Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H - Review Hartware.net


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

den 940 natürlich mit dem DKA was gibt es das zu überlegen?


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Momentan tendiere ich wieder stark zum DKA... Asus vertraue ich in Sachen Boards einfach nicht mehr. Zu viel schlechtes gelesen...
Von DFI bin ich auch geheilt und solange Gigabreit mit ihrer Kindergartenfärbung weitermacht, bleibe ich ihnen fern. Foxconn hat auch nur ein für mich interessantes Board im Angebot, nur ist das in Blau und das gefällt mir noch weniger als Braun


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Januar 2009)

ne das DKA Platinum ist schwarz..das DKA ohne Platinum ist so oll schokobraun...


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2009)

Das DKA ist eine sehr gute Wahl: Gut zum OCen,gute FPS Leistung,gutes Layout,stabiler Alltagsbetrieb und vieles mehr...


> Asus vertraue ich in Sachen Boards einfach nicht mehr. Zu viel schlechtes gelesen...
> Von DFI bin ich auch geheilt und solange Gigabreit mit ihrer Kindergartenfärbung weitermacht, bleibe ich ihnen fern



Ihr könnt mir sagen was ihr wollt,Gigabyte kommt bei PCGH doch nur immer so exorbitant gut weg weil man sie nach Taiwan oder wo das war eingeladen hat... guckst du nämlich mal auf anderen Hardwareseiten stehts Gigabyte schon nich mehr so proper da....


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. Januar 2009)

Gigabyte soll auch angeblich probleme haben mit den Lanes beim PCIe betrieb......angeblich sollen die nur bei 4 fach laufen wenn man nen schlchtes erwischt hat (nur gelesen vor einigen tagen) da hatte MSI ja ne vergleichsfolie angefertigt und dies kundgetan 


Was bringt eigentlich der P8 Stromanschluss? bzw welche unterschiede hat man beim P4 zum P8 Stromanschluss? schneller, stabiler? Vor- und nachteile?


Noch was
Ich wollte mir zum neuen Board neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen und zwar nen 2x2 Gb Kit 1066Mhz nur kann ich mich nicht zwischen den hier entscheiden:

Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit CL5-5-5-15 (KHX8500D2K2/4G)

OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit CL5-5-5-18 (OCZ2P10664GK, XTC Platinum)

G.Skill DIMM 4GB PC2-8500U Kit CL5-5-5-15 (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)



Tendiere momentan mehr zu den Kingston, preislich liegen die FAST im selben rhamen. 
Was bringt eigentlich diese 1T oder 2T anzeigen die bei einigen speichern angegeben sind?





Mein Board ist Montag abholbereit!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

würde auch sagen das Kingston Kit..die Timings sind schon besser...1T bringt nur instabilität und Kompatibilitätsprobleme mehr nicht..welchen sinn es hat weiss ich nicht. Standart ist 2T


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich würtde die Kingstons nehmen,aber eig reichen DDr2 800 total aus


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2009)

naja die kingston 1066 kosten momentan 49 euro und für meine 4 gigabyte corsair 800 Mhz bekomme ich auch so zwischen 35 und 45 euro also 5 euro aufpreis für 5% mehr leistung ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt 

ausserdem sollen 2 Riegel stabiler laufen als 4 riegel  und ich habe noch die option später auf 8Gb zu gehen, ist zwar nicht nötig aber wenn ich will dann kann ich


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Januar 2009)

Wenn du denkst das du 5 % mehr Leistung durch DDR2 1066 hast?
Da kann ich dir versichern ,das wird leider nichts


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

ich verweise zum Thema DDR1066 auf den Phenom2 Sammelthread dort gibt es einen Link zu einem Test in dem bewiesen wurde das 400mhz mehr Rev.Takt mehr bringen als den Phenom2 selbst zu übertakten. Die Bandbreite mit dem der RAM angesprochen wird ist höher. Ich folgere daraus: mit weniger RAM Takt sinkt somit auch die Bandbreite/Leistung des Systems, in Kombination mit höheren RevTakt.....


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. Januar 2009)

Es mag sein,das du es in Benches spürst,aber ich üersönlich merke erst nen minimalen Unterschied  ab DDr 667 zu 1066 im normalen Betrieb


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

Bescheidenheit kenne ich bei dem Thema nicht, ich will alle Möglichkeiten, dir mir Leistungstechnisch geboten werden, ausnutzen..


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. Januar 2009)

also ich würde mir für den preis das Gigabyte MA790GX-DS4H holen ich habs gestern gekauft das ding ist der hammer wird nicht einmal warm! durch die heatpipe


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2009)

das DKA hat auch eine heatpipe  und ich denke das die MSI Circu Pipe ein Tick besser sein wird 

Aber Rune DRS: So wie ich dich verstehe ist es in deinen augen besser einen 1066 Speicher zu kaufen? Die Apogee GT sind mir leider ein Wenig zu hoch  aber beim preisunterschied von 20 euro zum kingston isses denke ich mal schon ok.

gibs eigentlich risiken wenn man den speicher auf 2,2 volt oder so der ja standartmäßig drin ist betreibt statt 1,9 Volt oder so?


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Für den Speicher nur, wenn er nicht dafür spezifiziert ist. Für den Prozessor vielleicht...


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also ich würde mir für den preis das Gigabyte MA790GX-DS4H holen ich habs gestern gekauft das ding ist der hammer wird nicht einmal warm! durch die heatpipe



glaube deine Aussage interessiert in diesem Thread niemand! Kaufberatung kannst du woanders abgeben.. zumal das Gigabyte gegen ein DKA in den Benches nur manchmal die Nase voran hat...


on Thread..bis 2,3v könnte es noch gehen dann könnte es schwierigkeiten mit dem Internen Speicherkontroller geben den es evtl. zerschießen könnte..


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2009)

wo bekommt man denn noch 1066er DDR2 her die noch wie deine Apogee mit 1,9 VOlt laufen?


Die G.Skill:

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)
2x 2GB Module • 2.0V-2.1V • lebenslange Hersteller-Garantie

Die Kingston laufen mir 2,2-2,3 Volt..........eher doch die G.Skill kaufen?


----------



## Gast3737 (18. Januar 2009)

dann doch ehr die GSkill. Übrigens die Apogees gibt es noch zu kaufen...kosten bei hpm Computer 69,90E. Die Voltage Angaben auf den Hersteller Seiten sind falsch, zur Not vorher mal anfragen wie es damit ausschaut..

News: *Update des 1. Post!*


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

Achso laufen die Chaintech Apogee GT grundsätzlich mit 1,9 Volt? dann hab ich was falsch verstanden, ich dachte die gibt es nur noch mit 2,2 Volt zu kaufen^^

also hab nochmal direkt bei Chaintech geschaut.

das 2Gb Kit hat 2,2 Volt DDR2 1066

Das 4Gb Kit hat 1,9 Volt DDR2 1066


Lohnt es denn Die Apogees zu kaufen für 20 euro mehr? also für 70 Euro...........Die G.Skill kosten ja 50 euro.
Bringen Die grösseren Kühlbleche wirklich was oder ist es nur optik?


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

die Kühler sind nicht nur aus optischen Gründen dran...ob dir die 20€ mehr das wert sind musst du selbst wissen. Mein Pretest mit dem E7200 auf dem Gigabyte X38-DS4 verlief sehr gut. der RAM lief mit 2,2v auf DDR1150@5-5-5-18..

Das mit der Angabe der Voltage auf 1,9v hatte ich paar Post's vorher schon mal gesagt. Der Hersteller gibt diese mit 1,9v an. meine haben auch 1,9v und ich habe diese damals auch bei HPM gekauft, du könnstest wie gesagt ja bei K&M oder bei HPM einfach mal die Spezifikationen erfragen. Ich glaube aber das die Angaben der beiden Händler falsch sind und das die Angabe von Chaintech hinhaut..


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

Also das Bios update hab ich mir einfacher vorgestell ^^ Auf Vista 64 bit funktioniert LiveUpdate ja nicht...

Muss man es mit nen bootfähigen USB Stick updaten.
installiert aber gerade win XP 32bit vielleicht gehts so einfacher 


habe übrigens die Apogee GT 4GbKit noch dazu gekauft für 45 euro  naja hab ja noch was von mein board wiederbekommen allerdings musste ich zwangsweise noch nen neues netzteil kaufen da beim wieder einstecken der stecker sich einige pins im stecker gelöst haben........grml naja jetzt ist es nen BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550 Watt


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

also hast du bei HPM bestellt? denn K&M hat ja das DKA nicht..


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

ich weiss hatte es aber schon letzte woche online bestellt und heute konnte ich das DKA abholen. der KM Shop is ja gleich um die ecke.


nur ich bekomm dieses BiosUpdate nicht hin.........unter winXP erzählt er mir irgendwas von bios checksum error wenn ichs unter windows mache. diskettenlaufwerk habe ich nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

bei mir ging es beim 1.4 problemlos..nur hat er bei mir das 1.5 bisher auch nicht unter windows geflasht..kA warum


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

wie funktioniert es denn mit den USB Stick?


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

nö mit diesem Live Update 3 ging es..er hat die neuesten Biosdaten angezeigt und hat diese dann runter geladen..


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

naja mit live update kann ich nichts machen.......immer nen error.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. Januar 2009)

ist bei mir auch so..deswegen suche ich grade nach einer Alternative..

das ist die Lösung für unseren Probleme, bitte Post 4 beachten! http://forum.chip.de/macos-dos-etc/dos-usb-stick-booten-878325.html


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so..deswegen suche ich grade nach einer Alternative..
> 
> das ist die Lösung für unseren Probleme, bitte Post 4 beachten! DOS von USB Stick booten - Forum - CHIP Online


 
Hi Rune,warte mal,probiere es unter dem Tool MSI Live Monitor.... meine letzten beiden Updates (1.3 und 1.4) gingen übers MSI Live Update unter Windows nich,dann habe ich MSI Live Monitor gestartet (läuft dann als Tray) dort mit der rechten Maustaste rauf und klick auf Suchlauf starten.Unter Anderem findet er so auch das aktuelste Bios und dann kannste flashen!!!


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

habs jetzt hinbekommen mit der USB Stick Bios geschichte.

mit diesen "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" den USB Stick so Formatieren lassen das er Bootfähg wird und dann das Bios von der RAR Datei von MSI mittels MSIHQ USB Bootable Tool das Bios öffnen und auf den Stick bespielen lassen.


hier die anleitung mit programm zum Downloaden (anmeldung vorrausgesetzt zum doemloaden) 

MSI User Forum | Rund um BIOS und EFI | MSIHQ: USB Flashing Tool v1.17j - BIOS Flash leicht gemacht


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2009)

Sag mal RUNE kannste mir mal erklären wie ich die Apogees auf 1066 Mhz laufen lassen kann? die laufen mit 800Mhz beim PhenomII

habe sie im Channel B stecken da sie aufgrund des lüfters nicht in Channel A Stecken.

und wo kann ich den Ganged und unganged modus umstellen?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

du musst den Teiler anpassen(glaube ist 1:2) er zeigt dir ja sofort darunter an welchen Takt der RAM hat(bei ddr 1066, 533mhz)...du solltest den unganged Modus nehmen.

habe mich mal im Forum registriert..mal gucken was da so geht..


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Januar 2009)

finde ich den direkt im Bios?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

joob unter "cell menu"


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2009)

Hat schon einer von euch das Bios 1.4 drauf gemacht?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

ich habe es schon seit fast drei Wochen drauf...da ich den Usbstick verlegt habe kann nicht nicht mal auf 1.5 flashen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe es schon seit fast drei Wochen drauf...da ich den Usbstick verlegt habe kann nicht nicht mal auf 1.5 flashen


 
So ein Stick kostet ja nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

mir wird nix anderes übrig bleiben..muss ja kein großer sein..


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mir wird nix anderes übrig bleiben..muss ja kein großer sein..


 
Es reicht ja ein 2MB Stick. 

Ach ja, kannst du mal etwas mehr zu deinen Speichern sagen, oder hast du dafür einen Extra Thread?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

meinste mein RAM? Apogee GT was möchtest du wissen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> meinste mein RAM? Apogee GT was möchtest du wissen?


 
Ich habe ja die RAMs in meiner Signatur. Sind gut und auch günstig gewesen, aber ich denke, dass sie doch die Schwachstelle des Systems sind. Daher suche ich nach anderen Speichern.
Wie sind deine?
Welche Spannungen kannst du gehen, welche Frequenzen?


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

TEST von StellaNor: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-ddr2-1066-4gb-kit-neuer-stern-am-himmel.html

meine Laufen so eben mit ddr1100 5-5-5-15-24 2T 1,95v


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> TEST von StellaNor: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-ddr2-1066-4gb-kit-neuer-stern-am-himmel.html
> 
> meine Laufen so eben mit ddr1100 5-5-5-15-24 2T 1,95v


 
Hmm, 1100MHz bei 1,95 Volt?
Respekt.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Januar 2009)

ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein anderes Kit habe im gegensatz zu den Händlern...wäre mal interessant zu wissen was Schauderwelz für welche erwischt hat..meine sind mit VDimm auf 1,9v bei DDR 1066 mit 5-5-5-15 angegeben..


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

Kannst du ermitteln, wer die Chips hergestellt hat?


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein anderes Kit habe im gegensatz zu den Händlern...wäre mal interessant zu wissen was Schauderwelz für welche erwischt hat..meine sind mit VDimm auf 1,9v bei DDR 1066 mit 5-5-5-15 angegeben..



bei mir steht das selbe auf den Chips


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2009)

Sorry,1.4 habe ich auch meinte 1.5 hat damit einer Erfahrung?


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Sorry,1.4 habe ich auch meinte 1.5 hat damit einer Erfahrung?



ja ich  keine Probleme läuft läuft und läuft  habs mit nen USB Stickupdaten müssen da er es nicht üner MSI Liveupdate gemacht hat aber wenns erstmal drauf ist isses super!


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Januar 2009)

@Rune: Ist da alles in Ordnung beim RAM?
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=20.01QsthUbloqZedKjx.jpg

habe den Ramteiler auf 1:2.66 gestellt............die einzige einstellung die 1066 Mhz bereitstellte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso Zeigt der MAx Bandwitch PC26400 400Mhz an? is doch nen PC28500 Speicher....


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen an alle...
@Schauderwelz du gehst im Cell Menu auf..mist vergessen ich stelle jetzt Biosfotos rein..*work in progress*

*Edit Post 1 wurde editiert dort kannst du gleich mal die Einstellungen von mir im Bios am Beispiel des 4450e angucken...Der Ram ist natürlich hart eingestellt...*


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom noch offenen Aufbau..solange bis mein Phenom wieder kommt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dieses Schwarze Kabel links im oberen Bild ist von meiner Susi die ich gestern gesleevt habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2009)

genau die selben Apogees habe ich auch bekommen

und wie stelle ich das Cell menü jetzt ein?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

kannst du dir ja mal im ersten Post angucken!..du muss quasi + und - drücken alles einstellen F10 drücken fertig..


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2009)

hmm wenn ich den teiler auf 1:2 steklle zeigt er bei mir DDR2 800Mhz an........


hat du auch schon das neue 1.5 Bios drauf?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

du solltest natürlich 1:2.66 wählen, das geht bei mir nur nicht, weil ich ja einen Athlon 64 4450e drin habe...beim Phenom kannst du das aber anwählen, dann musst du nur noch die entsprechenden Timings für beide Module eingeben. (unter Advanced DRAM config) heisst dort im Menu DRAM Timing Mode DCT0 und DCT1...könnte bei dir aber auch DCP 2 und 3 sein, da die ja bei dir in einer anderen Bank stecken..und bitte übernimm auf keinen Fall meine ganzen Voltageeinstellungen, der Athlon 64 ist bei mir übertaktet(was sonst).. ausser dem RAM der steht bei dir dann auf 1,9v..der Rest sollte dann in Auto stehen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2009)

ne irgendwie grossartig rumtakten wollte ich ja noch nicht 
werds nachher mal ausprobieren........muss ja erstml zur arbeit fahren grml

was aber positiv ist das meine soundkarte mit den MSI Board wieder funktioniert  hatte ja beim alten nforce verzerrte töne und klänge von der Soundblaster.


----------



## orca113 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi wenn ich das Bios auf 1.5 updaten will unter Live Update und nun auch über Live Monitor bekomme ich den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

ha du bist auch ein Opfer des 1.5 Bios..willkommen im Club..jetzt hilft nur noch die USB Stick Methode..


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

was fällt dem Geneigten DKA User auf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (21. Januar 2009)

Die schwarzen Kühlbausteine?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2009)

Es könnten noch mehr RAMs verbaut werden?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Kühlbausteine?


bist zwar kein DKA'ler aber richtig!


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es könnten noch mehr RAMs verbaut werden?


nö meine Apogee's werden die nächste Zeit noch überdauern...hahhh 1,9v bei ddr1066 5-5-5-15 2T was für eine Leistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hahhh 1,9v bei ddr1066 5-5-5-15 2T was für eine Leistung


 
Da hast du Recht.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

kannst du dir auch kaufen gibt es bei K&M-computer, Schauderwelz hat die selben da auch her..


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Januar 2009)

hab sie aber direkt aus der filiele gekauft für 90 euro aber hatte ja eh noch gutscheine und die verrechnung vom alten board 


Der verkäufer bei KM Computer hätte mir auch genau die emfohlen da die noch nie reklamationen von den hatten und die echt top sein sollen.


will vielleicht jemand meine alten corsair DDR2 800Mhz Cl5-5-5-5-12 haben? 4x1Gb


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

Biete doch deinen RAM im VK Forum an..dort bekommst du den Markenspeicher eigentlich immer los. Du musst mit dem Angebot aber bis zum 11.2.09 warten, da du einen Monat im Forum sein musst bevor du im Marktplatz posten kannst...

ich habe mir noch mehr RAM Sinks bestellt..will am Design des DKA noch "feilen" UV Lack und eine Acryl-Platte ist auch schon unterwegs..lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Januar 2009)

gut zu wissen das ich ein monat registriert sein muss um dort zu posten ^^ hatte mich schon gewundert wieso das nciht funktoniert


----------



## Lee (22. Januar 2009)

> bist zwar kein DKA'ler aber richtig!



Aber vielleicht bald 

Ich bin halt noch immer unentschlossen....


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

Am Ende musst du es wissen..die Woche kommen noch mehr Ram-Kühler und UV Lack dann geht es weiter mit der DKA und Gehäuse Modding aktion..Hoffe mein Phenom kommt auch bald.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Am Ende musst du es wissen..die Woche kommen noch mehr Ram-Kühler und UV Lack dann geht es weiter mit der DKA und Gehäuse Modding aktion..Hoffe mein Phenom kommt auch bald.


 
Da hast du ja noch eine Menge vor.
Ich freue mich auf deine Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Januar 2009)

Hier schon mal die ersten Eindrücke:
für bessere OC Ergebnisse habe ich einfach noch die GPU etwas umgeändert...und habe schon am Gehäuse Löcher gemacht..für bessere Kabelführung

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (22. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht bald
> 
> Ich bin halt noch immer unentschlossen....


 
Hey Lee,schlag beim DKA zu

Äh,... erwähnte ich das ich nun auch einen schönen PhII 940BE betreibe... wie fein,wie fein


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hey Lee,schlag beim DKA zu


 
Nimm lieber Asus. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Äh,... erwähnte ich das ich nun auch einen schönen PhII 940BE betreibe... wie fein,wie fein


 
Nö, läuft der denn schon so, wie er sollte?


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, läuft der denn schon so, wie er sollte?




wieso sollte er nciht?


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

könnt ihr euch nochmal meine RAM konfiguration anschauen?

Wieso zeigt er immernoch PC26400 400 Mhz Max an obwohol er die richtigen timings anzeigt sowie den richtigen takt.

hier die bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Januar 2009)

joob so ist richtig!

nächster Status von mir: habe grade fertig gesleevt und mein Phenom ist da nur doof das ich ihn nicht einbauen kann..


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

haste nen neuen bekommen? 

irgendwas scheint mit mein systen nicht zu funktionieren........meine spiele stürzen jetzt alle ab.......FEAR2 Demo GTA4 etc....imemr blablabla.exe funktioniert nciht mehr.........vielleicht nochmal den alten RAM reinstecken?


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm lieber Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> Nö, läuft der denn schon so, wie er sollte?


 
Läuft toll.Habe mir aber noch einen bestellt.Jetzt gucke ich ob der nächste aus der 51sten Woche ist... wenn nicht ist mir das auch ejal und ich probiere welcher besser zu OC ist.

@Schauderwelz: Hast irgendwas drauf gemacht an Programmen? Eventuell ist das blabla.exe funzt nicht mehr softwaretechnisch schrott


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Januar 2009)

hast du 1,9v (VDimm) eingestellt? warte mal ab ich werde mal meinen Phenom einbauen und poste mal einen Screen..


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt grad 1,9 volt bei der dram voltage im Cell Menü eingestellt.


mal schauen obs dann läuft. die spiele fangen ja vorher an unheimlich zu ruckeln bevor sie abstürzten.......sagt mir also soviel das der Ram vielleicht zu wenig strom bekommen hat mit den hohen timings?


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2009)

????? 

Bei der Frequenz?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> wieso sollte er nciht?


 
Weil Asus eben. 
MSI..... na ja, MSI und ich, das ging bisher nie lange gut. 
War fast so schlimm wie MIIF und ich. 



orca26 schrieb:


> Läuft toll.Habe mir aber noch einen bestellt.Jetzt gucke ich ob der nächste aus der 51sten Woche ist... wenn nicht ist mir das auch ejal und ich probiere welcher besser zu OC ist.


 
Ich werde mir auch noch ein paar bestellen, ich will unbedingt einen haben, wo 53. Woche 2008 draufsteht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> ?????
> 
> Bei der Frequenz?




habs schon editiert 


Wo sieht man es denn aus welcher produktionswoche die CPU ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wo sieht man es denn aus welcher produktionswoche die CPU ist?


 
Schau mal hier rein.
In der zweiten Reihe steht es, bei meinem also 08 (für das Jahr) und 51 (für die Kalenderwoche).


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Januar 2009)

meine neuer ist aus 08/50 Batch: DPCW

Edit: Bios 1.6 ist erschienen...


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

kann man das auch irgendwo sehen ohne den CPU auszubauen ? 


hmm ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Bios Revision 1.6 jetzt rauf bekomme  kein kein Win 32 bit mehr ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> kann man das auch irgendwo sehen ohne den CPU auszubauen ?


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Programm gibt, das das auslesen kann. Weiß noch nicht mal, ob das überhaupt auslesbar ist.



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> hmm ich weiss nur nicht wie ich die Bios Revision 1.6 jetzt rauf bekomme  kein kein Win 32 bit mehr ....


 
Im Bios selbst? 
Wieso kein Win mehr drauf?


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

hab nur Vista 64 bit da funktioniert live update nicht...........vielleicht geht ja das programm für den usb stick auf vista 64 aber ich glaube nicht.


übrigens stürzen die spiele immernoch ab........habe jetzt diverse grafikfehler vorm absturz.........bei gta4


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> hab nur Vista 64 bit da funktioniert live update nicht...........vielleicht geht ja das programm für den usb stick auf vista 64 aber ich glaube nicht.


 
Das ist echt ein Bug von Vista. Problem ist mal wieder, dass jeder die Schuld dem anderen zuschiebt.



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> übrigens stürzen die spiele immernoch ab........habe jetzt diverse grafikfehler vorm absturz.........bei gta4


 
Nur bei GTA 4 oder auch bei anderen?


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2009)

bisher nur bei GTA4 und bei der F.E.A.R.2 Demo stürzt er immer an der gleichen stelle ab und reset reagiert nicht mehr....


Habe Vista auch grad vor ein paar tagen neu gemacht, also softwaremüll ausgeschlossen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht ein Treiber Problem?


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Januar 2009)

Bleibt der Ton denn für kurze Zeit auf dcer Stelle stehen und geht danach dann auch weg?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Bleibt der Ton denn für kurze Zeit auf dcer Stelle stehen und geht danach dann auch weg?


 
Dann würde das bedeuten, dass Windows abraucht, also vielleicht doch ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. Januar 2009)

Das hatte ich bei meiner 8500 GT,da war die GPU kaputt
Also ,ist es denn so bei dir?


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

nein ich weiss jetzt was es ist............es sind die DDR2 RAMS.......imemr wenn ich die auf 1066 Mhz laufen lasse sind sie unstabil auf 800 Mhz CL5-5-5-15 habe ich das problem nicht. 

Dabei sind es doch 1066 Rams. Werd sie morgenzurückbringen und mit günstigere kaufen.

Werde Wohl G.Skill nehmen. müssen auf jeden fall 2 Gb Riegel sein denn 1Gb Riegel erkennt das board nicht...........wollte ja meine alten Corsair reinstecken aber dann startet der Computer gar nicht erst.


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

was für ne Spannung hatten die Riegel?


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

Das waren die Chaintech Apogee GT 1066Mhz CL5-5-5-15 mit 1,9 Volt die ich auch eingestellt habe.


Die gehen morgen weg und tausche sie gegen normale Chaintech Apogees oder G.Skill....Kingston HyperX als 800 Mhz hat der shop leider nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> hab nur Vista 64 bit da funktioniert live update nicht...........vielleicht geht ja das programm für den usb stick auf vista 64 aber ich glaube nicht.
> 
> 
> übrigens stürzen die spiele immernoch ab........habe jetzt diverse grafikfehler vorm absturz.........bei gta4


wenn du das Programm vom MSI Forum vom 1. Post nimmst geht es 100%ig. Es ist auch Vista 64 Kompatibel!


Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Das waren die Chaintech Apogee GT 1066Mhz CL5-5-5-15 mit 1,9 Volt die ich auch eingestellt habe.
> 
> 
> Die gehen morgen weg und tausche sie gegen normale Chaintech Apogees oder G.Skill....Kingston HyperX als 800 Mhz hat der shop leider nicht.


Ich muss mal nachhacken, sind es wirklich die Apogees mit 1,9v und steht es so auf dem Aufkleber? Könnte ja sein das du doch 2,2v Teile erwischt hast.. ich glaube nicht das es am RAM liegt.es muss etwas mit der Software zu tun haben..


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

ja steht wirklich 1,9 volt drauf  CL5 -5 -5 -15

aber wenns auf DDR2800 mhz läuft muss es ja mit den ram zutuhen haben das GTA damit nicht klarkommt...


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Naja GTA 4 kommt eig mit nichts wirklich zurecht,deswegen könnte Rune schon Recht haben


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

so hab jetzt wieder meine alten corsairs drin.........jetzt erkennt er die 1gb riegel wieder  naja egal lol lieber auf altbewährtes zurückgreifen


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Da is was dran


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

also ich haue wegen einem Spiel meine geleibten  Apogees nicht aus dem Rechner..


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> also ich haue wegen einem Spiel meine geleibten  Apogees nicht aus dem Rechner..


 
Es gibt Leute, die sich wegen einem Spiel einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die sich wegen einem Spiel einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen.


Is normal wenn man versucht GTAIV mit nem P4  zu spielen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

naja hab zumnindest dann geld gesparrt  das gesparrte geld von den DDR2 riegel stecke ich dann später in ddr3 1333 wenn ich überhaupt umsteige auf ddr3 bzw AM3 ansonsten für die gesparren 96 euro (Apogee GT bei KM direkt) bekomm ich ja auch 2 neue games


und siehe da ich habe keine geschwindigkeitsunterschied in den benchmarktests gesehen ^^ zwar nicht sonn blösinn wie 3dmark aber nur die SPiele eigenen Tools  bin der meinung das es sogar schneller läuft als vorher


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

Konnte das Bios 1.6 nicht mit USB Stick installieren......hat er mit einen error abgebrochen....


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

ging bei mir auch nicht...denke mal ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

naja aber wieso bringt MSI innerhalb eines monats 3 Biosversionen raus?


----------



## Ronin (24. Januar 2009)

Moin..oder eher Guten Abend,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal nen paar Fragen da ich mir evtl. diese Board *DKA790GX Platinum *kaufen möchte.
Also ich möchte nicht viel von meiner Hardware austauschen wollen um diese Board zu betrieben.
Was soll also auf das Board.

CPU: Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition AM2+
RAM: 2x Twin2X4096-6400C4DHX (DDR2 SDRAM) = 8GB
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi XtremeGamer
Graka: XFX GeForce 9800 GX2 Black Edition
Netzteil: Thermaltake Touchpower 1200W

Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P

Passt das? Läuft das?
Die größten Probleme sehe ich beim Kühler. 
Die MB Hersteller rücken die CPU immer näher an die RAMs und die Kühlerhersteller lassen ihre Bauwerke immer größer werden. Ich verwende die oben genannten Speicher. Alle 4 Slots. Das Problem ist, die sind wegen Ihren Kühlrippen ebenfalls sehr hoch. Ich hab aber eben nur nicht viel darüber gefunden. Einfacher wären neue Riegel..I know..aber meine reichen mir...

Also was verwendet Ihr für Kühler für die CPU? 

Wäre echt klasse von euch, wenn Ihr mir mal nen paar Antworten geben könntet. Ich möchte von der ASUS Community weg und zu MSI. Warum?
das zu erklären wäre ne lange Sache......und ist nicht lustig.....

MFG Ronin


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Konnte das Bios 1.6 nicht mit USB Stick installieren......hat er mit einen error abgebrochen....


 
Ich kann das Bios schon seit 1.5 gar nicht mehr installieren und mit dem USB Stick da traue ich mich net...

Was soll diese Meldung wenn ich es mit Live Update versuche im Dos Kasten von wegen Checksum Error?Kann mir einer von euch die das USB Upadet bla Tool haben es per email schicken?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ronin schrieb:


> Moin..oder eher Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal nen paar Fragen da ich mir evtl. diese Board *DKA790GX Platinum *kaufen möchte.
> Also ich möchte nicht viel von meiner Hardware austauschen wollen um diese Board zu betrieben.
> ...




Das is schwer zu sagen ,ob das passt,ich benutzte gerade nen schrottigen xilence Kühler ,hatte davor aber schon mal einen Zalmann,die waren aber glaube ich kleiner,deswegen ist es schwer einzuschätzen ,ob der passt,zumal ich das board nicht habe


----------



## Ronin (24. Januar 2009)

Wihtig ist ja eigentlich nur, ob der Kühler + Lüfter über den RAM Riegeln steht wenn man keine hohen Kühlrippen auf den RAMs hat. Wäre das bei einem von euch, kann ich diesen Kühler schonmal ausschliessen.

Weitere Fragen sind,

kann man die OnboardGraka zu 100% abschalten? So das diese keinen Speicher mehr nutzt?
Früher konnte man das nicht. Graka im Bios abgeschaltet und Speicher wird immernoch genutzt. Wie ist es heute?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Januar 2009)

Ja,kann man,unter Advanced Chipset features-> Internal Graphics Mode disabled ,dann sollte das klappen,allerdings hat sich bei meinen alten board die Grafik auch nie komplett abschalten lassen,aber es müsste bei den 790gx eig funzen


----------



## Ronin (24. Januar 2009)

Und wie ist das mit der Graka im bezug auf die Länge und der heatpipe?

Bei dem MSI K9A2 Platinum gibt es ja Probleme mit langen Graka´s. Die Heatpipe ist im Weg und man muss auf den unteren PCI-E Slot zurückgreifen. Die hat ja auch 2x PCI-E 16x

Das DKA790GX Platinum hat jedoch nur einen PCI-E 16x Slot.


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Januar 2009)

zur onboard GPU die stellt sich von alleine ab sobald deine explizite GPU eingesteckt wird und du hoch fährst(so ist der Normalfall)..kam bei mir schon vor das sie noch an war aber keinen Ram nahm..musste man halt disabln. ausserdem hat die GPU Sideport Theoretisch werden minimal 64mb vom RAM abgezwackt..

also das Board sieht so aus als wenn dort ne menge platz für lüfter ist...


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2009)

Ronin schrieb:


> Wihtig ist ja eigentlich nur, ob der Kühler + Lüfter über den RAM Riegeln steht wenn man keine hohen Kühlrippen auf den RAMs hat. Wäre das bei einem von euch, kann ich diesen Kühler schonmal ausschliessen.
> 
> Weitere Fragen sind,
> 
> ...




Hi Ronin ich besitze ja auch den Noctua U12P mit den MSI DKA790GX Platinum und es passt locker sofern die ram riegel keine DOminator kühler oder so drauf haben........wenn sie die normale bauhöhe von der XMS2 serie haben passt das locker  habe selber 4 riegel Corsair XMS2 im board und der ein und ausbau bei montierten lüfter ist kein problem.

Habe Den 120mm Lüfter auf der rechten seite.....also den Noctua selber senkrecht zum sockel angebaut das der luftstrom nach hinten raus geht. zur not baust du halt den 120mm lüfter auf die andere seite  der kühltower selber hat ja platz ohne ende und blokiert nichts.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Hi Ronin ich besitze ja auch den Noctua U12P mit den MSI DKA790GX Platinum und es passt locker sofern die ram riegel keine DOminator kühler oder so drauf haben........wenn sie die normale bauhöhe von der XMS2 serie haben passt das locker  habe selber 4 riegel Corsair XMS2 im board und der ein und ausbau bei montierten lüfter ist kein problem.
> 
> Habe Den 120mm Lüfter auf der rechten seite.....also den Noctua selber senkrecht zum sockel angebaut das der luftstrom nach hinten raus geht. zur not baust du halt den 120mm lüfter auf die andere seite  der kühltower selber hat ja platz ohne ende und blokiert nichts.



Diese info hat mir auch geholfen,THX!


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2009)

> Passt das? Läuft das?
> Die größten Probleme sehe ich beim Kühler.
> Die MB Hersteller rücken die CPU immer näher an die RAMs und die Kühlerhersteller lassen ihre Bauwerke immer größer werden.


 
Also ich betreibe problemlos das hier auf unserem geliebten DKA:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja problemlos.. also ich mußte den Chipsatzkühler (den Runden welcher jetzt grad vertseckt ist) ein kleines bißchen modifizieren in dem ich seine Kühlrippen sanft etwas auseinander gebogen habe. Als Ram verwende ich Mushkin die auch ein wenig höher sind als normale Ram und über diesen ist auch noch Luft.Desweiteren verwende ich eine PCIe X-FI und eine GTX260.


----------



## Ronin (25. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz ich danke dir. 

Ja den Thermalright hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, es sind nur eben meine Riegel zu Hoch. Wären die das nicht, dann kann man jeden Küler draufsetzen.

Aber zu Glück passt der Noc...

@ Orca: Wieso hast du den Lüfter nicht in der Mitte des Kühlers? So wie du Ihn eingaut hast, bringt der Kühler nicht seine volle Kühlleistung. Besser wäre bei dem Kühler einen 140 in die Mitte. Aus diesem Grund wurde der auch so gebaut.

MFG Ronin


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Januar 2009)

und Ronin kaufst du jetzt das DKA790GX Platinum? ..wenn ja sage ich mal willkommmen im Club..falls du Fragen hast frage uns einfach hier wird dir geholfen..egal ob bei OC oder sonstiges..wenn du einen guten Überblick über alles haben möchtest(Tests und so), klicke dazu einfach auf den 1. Post ich habe dort die wichtigsten Auszeichnungen zu sammengestellt!


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2009)

@Ronin schlag zu,es ist das beste und vor allem stabilste Board welches ich je hatte.

Rune war so nett und er schickte mir eben das Tool zum USB Bios flash (du hast Post)

Wie ist das,ihr habt ja schon 1.5 drauf,wie sind die neuen Funktionen? geht alles gut damit? Was ist C1E? Dachte das sei Intels CnQ? Was macht C1E ist es sinnvoll das einzuschalten?


@nebenbei,hat einer schonmal undervoltet mit dem Board?


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Januar 2009)

undervolting habe ich noch nicht versucht..aber das gegengesetzte schon..ich habe immer C1E und Cool and Quiet an..C&Q nutzt aber nur in Kombination mit der Prozessor spar einstellung unter windows was..und beides beeinflusst die OC eigenschaften nicht..

das 1.5 hat kaum neue Funktionen nur ist dabei c1E und C&Q bei Cmos-Default immer auf enable


----------



## Ronin (25. Januar 2009)

Hi, jau werde es mir holen. Muss nur mal sehen wann. Aber wie ich mich kenne, wird das bald passieren. Ich meld mich dann. 
Das Thema mit dem Bios Flash wird dann auch auch auf mich zu kommen. Da werd ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2009)

Die neuen MSI boards mit Sockel AM3 sehen auch sehr interissant aus  vorallem das MSI seit langen wieder ein neues Layout und ein neues Markendesign entwickelt hat


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2009)

Ronin schrieb:


> Hi, jau werde es mir holen. Muss nur mal sehen wann. Aber wie ich mich kenne, wird das bald passieren. Ich meld mich dann.
> Das Thema mit dem Bios Flash wird dann auch auch auf mich zu kommen. Da werd ich mich nochmal melden.


 
Wie gesagt,bis 1.4 geht es sehr gut und leicht unter Windows mit dem MSI Tool von der Mainboard CD. 1.5 geht nicht mehr.Allerdings hat Rune mir das Tool geschickt und ich habe damit grade mal rumhantiert und das ist auch nicht sehr schwer. Es erklärt sich quasi selbst


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Die neuen MSI boards mit Sockel AM3 sehen auch sehr interissant aus  vorallem das MSI seit langen wieder ein neues Layout und ein neues Markendesign entwickelt hat


 
Die Bilder der neuen Gigabyte Boards für AM3 gefallen mir auch.
Mal sehen, wann Asus nachzieht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bilder der neuen Gigabyte Boards für AM3 gefallen mir auch.
> Mal sehen, wann Asus nachzieht.




naja schwarz würd ich doch vorziehen als das babyblau von gigabyte


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Das MSI 790FX G70 gefällt mir bis jetzt noch am besten,wenn ASUS nichts besseres bringt wirds das MSI


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2009)

also ich werde wohl in zukunft weiter bei MSi bleiben  bin mit den DKA mehr als zufrieden  nur das Biosupdate is bei ASUS ein bisschen unkomplizierter aber da kann man drüber hinweg sehen


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2009)

*Ein Problem mit dem DKA!!!!!!!*:

Also ich komm grad heim,will geschmeidig ne Runde Witcher zocken,schalte den Rechner an und plötzlich drehen alle Lüfter (vor allem der der Graka) voll auf und ich habe kein Bild am Monitor.Der Monitor wacht nichtmal auf aus dem Stand By...

Ok Mist denke ich,Graka hin... ok erstmal Bios Reset.... siehe da bekomme ein Bild und kann ins Bios,ok meine Einstellungen wieder geladen und neu gestartet. Wundebar,ich kann in Windows.Ok,Rechner wieder runtergefahren,und schwupp wieder das selbe Problem... das alles mit Bios Reset wiederholt einige mal und immer wieder der selber Ärger... dann im Bios mal die Fail safe Defaults geladen,neugestartet,in Windows,dort neugestartet,dann wieder alles wie ichs brauch im Bios eingestellt und jetzt gehts fürs erste.... was soll das denn gewesen sein? Bios ist immernoch 1.4 weil ich noch keine zeit hatte.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Januar 2009)

hast du oced? wenn ja überprüfe mal die Voltageeinstellungen und ALLE Teiler..hatte heute Morgen das selbige Problem...bei mir lag es am RAM-Teiler(die Apogees vertragen ddr1175 zwar, aber mit höheren Voltage und doofen Latancen das tue ich denen nicht an)


Edit:



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> also ich werde wohl in zukunft weiter bei MSi bleiben  bin mit den DKA mehr als zufrieden  nur das Biosupdate is bei ASUS ein bisschen unkomplizierter aber da kann man drüber hinweg sehen


ich auch denn MSI bietet für mich den Kompromiss aus Hochwertigen Produkten und Gutem (schwarzem) Design


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2009)

> hast du oced? wenn ja überprüfe mal die Voltageeinstellungen und ALLE Teiler..hatte heute Morgen das selbige Problem...bei mir lag es am RAM-Teiler(die Apogees vertragen ddr1175 zwar, aber mit höheren Voltage und doofen Latancen das tue ich denen nicht an)



Ja ich hatte per Multi anheben bis auf 3,3Ghz rauf geOCt.Habe an den Voltage Einstellungen gar nix geändert und am Ram war ich auch nicht. habe an den Teilern nix geändert,Habe DDR21000 drin,diese laufen jedoch bei 1,8V als DDR2800


----------



## Gast3737 (25. Januar 2009)

heisst du musst den Vcore erhöhen...


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> heisst du musst den Vcore erhöhen...


 

Ja moment mal,das wäre ja dann das schlechteste exemplar des PhII aller PCGH Xler...

CPUz zeigt an 1,312V im Bios kannst du auf Auto stellen,das tut es jetzt,dann ist der kleinste einstellbare Wert 1,375V

Edit: Tatsache,sobald ich über 3,2Ghz gehe kommen die Düsenjägergeräusche und der Rechner startet nicht mehr.... jaja,wie geil: 3,2Ghz maximal ohne irgendwas zu ändern... da habe ich ja ein Sahnestück erwischt.


EditEdit: Also jetzt geht es nicht mal mehr gut mit 3,2Ghz.... da kann was nicht stimmen. Sobald ich den Rechner ausschalte und später wieder einschalte war es das mit starten....


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Januar 2009)

du musst die CPU VID auf 1,3v setzen und den CPU VDDC auf z.B. 1,38 erhöhen..

bzgl. deinem Edit ich weiss nicht was die Ursache sein könnte...versuche es doch mal mit der hD 3300 zu booten..und die OC Eigenschaften für die CPU zu belassen


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du musst die CPU VID auf 1,3v setzen und den CPU VDDC auf z.B. 1,38 erhöhen..
> 
> bzgl. deinem Edit ich weiss nicht was die Ursache sein könnte...versuche es doch mal mit der hD 3300 zu booten..und die OC Eigenschaften für die CPU zu belassen


 
Mit HD3300 meinst du die Onboard GPU? Das geht auch nicht,das habe ich gestern schon versucht. Was ist denn mit VID und VDDC gemeint eigentlich? Vcore z.b. ist ja geläufig->CPU Kernspannung.


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Januar 2009)

so sieht es bei mir aus..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn nun alles ändern müssen? Wie schnell läuft deiner denn jetzt?  Aber es kann doch nicht der Sinn der BE sein das man 200Mhz hoch kann und dann doch wieder anfangen muß an allen möglichen Werten zu drehen....


----------



## Turnit0n (26. Januar 2009)

mal schauen werde mir wahrscheinlich auch bald das MSI Board holen, für die Test Info auf Seite 1 kann man vielleicht noch den Kurztest von HT4U.NET hinzufügen,  dort gibts das Duell  MSI DKA 790GX Platinum vs. Gigabyte MA790DP DS4H, MSI hat da nen tick besser abgeschnitten … 

AMD 790GX-Motherboards von Gigabyte und MSI - Kurztest - Artikel & Testberichte bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

zum Test ich habe im 1 Post mehre Vergleiche, wichtig ist mir aber das Fazit um es Zitieren zu können und das Fazit bei HT4U ist ehr nüchtern neutral..

davon mal abgesehen meiner Läuft wie folgt:

c1e und C&Q enable
Rev. Takt: 202
Multi: 16,5x (3333 mhz)
NB multi: 12x (2424 mhz)
HT multi: 10x (2020 mhz)
ram teiler: cpu:2,66 (538 mhz)

Spannungen
cpu vid: 1,3v
cpu nbvid: 1,25v
cpu vddc: 1,39v
cpu nb vddc: 1,3v
ram: 1,9v(5-5-5-15 2t)
cpu ht: 1,275v
nb core: 1,4v(nicht wundern ist für die interne GPU zum benchen, denke 1,3v reichen hier locker)

hier das 2 Beispiel wie es stabil bei mir läuft


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich warte auch auf mein DKA790GX und bin nun etwas verunsichert, ob es richtig war, dieses zu bestellen. Habe z.Z. das K9A2GM-FIH (mATX) mit dem X4 9950 BE. 
Jetzt habe ich in den veschiedensten Foren gesucht und überall sind andere Schwerpunkte. Was ist mit dem ACC? ist das von Bedeutung? 
Was sagt die BIOS Version? CPU Update, damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Kann ich das mit der CPU Supportliste der Boards vergleichen. Die wichtigste Frage, woran erkenne ich am Board, welche BIOS Version drauf ist? Mit dem 9950 und BIOS 1.2 kann ich das Sys doch nicht starten, oder?


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2009)

das sollte eigentlich passen.

also auf mein Bios war anfangs die Revision 1.2 drauf aber da dein Phenom ja schon älter ist als das mainboard draussen ist würde ich mal sagen JA es läuft  auf der CPU Tabelle von MSI steht zwar Bios 1.4 beim Phenom 9950 aber das 1.4er bios ist ende dezember erschienen also müsste dein Phenom auch mit den 1.2er bios laufen 

es geht ja hauptsächlich um den Phenom II wo das Bios nen Update braucht damit es die am 8 januar erschienenen prozessoren erkennen kann


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2009)

ok erst mal.

Im Sommer will ich mich an den neuen P II ranwagen. Bis dahin kann ich mich ja in den BIOS Update reinlesen. Hört sich so komliziert an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Januar 2009)

Bei MSI ist das Bios Update ein Kinderspiel, ebenso wie bei Asus.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2009)

Vorrausgesetzt MSI Live Update Funktioniert  Die mit einem 64 bit betriebssystem haben da schlechtere karten  da funktioniert es nämlich nicht


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

aber es gibt ja die schöne USB Stick Methode aus dem 1. Post...die geht sicherer als jedes Live update...


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> aber es gibt ja die schöne USB Stick Methode aus dem 1. Post...die geht sicherer als jedes Live update...


 
Da hat Rune recht,ich hatte auch erst gedacht mh Bios Update via USB Stick und so eine Flickschusterei aber... es ist total easy und crash sicher. Habe jetzt Version 1.5 drauf.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Januar 2009)

Also, habe das DKA790GX gerade eingebaut und es läuft erst mal.

BIOS ist V1.2 , natürlich nicht so toll.
Live Update geht natürlich bei Vista auch nicht, ob MSI schon mal mitbekommen hat, dass es Vista gibt? Nun werde ich mich wohl oder Übel ans updaten machen müssen. Wenn ich MSI DKA790 aufrufe habe ich aber nur bei BIOS die 1.3 zu stehen. Mach ich was falsch? Mein 9950 soll ja die 1.4 brauchen.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

äh wie jetzt? welches hast du das DKA ohne Platinum? Bei diesem Funktioniert die USB Stick Methode aus dem 1. Post auch nicht..wird nicht vom Programm unterstützt..

habe den 1. Post mal für dich als DKA User angepasst und für dich eine USB Anleitung rausgesucht..


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. Januar 2009)

naja wäre schön wenn das 1,6er Bios upzudaten wäre per USB stick


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. 
Wenn es nur das update Problem wäre..... Ich stelle mich aber auch manchmal an....Ich bin im Club der "UHUs" (unter Hundert)

Ich habe mir den Link von Seite 1 ausgedruckt und werde mal versuchen das umzusetzen.

Der Spaß ist aber noch ein anderer: Im Typenblatt steht der 9950 mit BIOS V 1.4
Auf der BIOS Downloadseite gibt es aber nur das 1.3 ??!!?? Was nun??
Mal sehen, was der MSI Support dazu sagt.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

bin auch mal gespannt Poste dann mal die Neuigkeiten und ein paar Bilder von deinem DKA


----------



## orca113 (28. Januar 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Also, habe das DKA790GX gerade eingebaut und es läuft erst mal.
> 
> BIOS ist V1.2 , natürlich nicht so toll.
> Live Update geht natürlich bei Vista auch nicht, ob MSI schon mal mitbekommen hat, dass es Vista gibt? Nun werde ich mich wohl oder Übel ans updaten machen müssen. Wenn ich MSI DKA790 aufrufe habe ich aber nur bei BIOS die 1.3 zu stehen. Mach ich was falsch? Mein 9950 soll ja die 1.4 brauchen.


 
Du sag mal,das geht unter Vista.Ich habe mir damals extra einmal XP installiert um per Live Update zu flashen. Bei meinem vetter habe ich es mal unter Vista probiert (er hat auch das DKA Platinum) und es geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Januar 2009)

Ich bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldung


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Januar 2009)

warum machst du es nicht mit dem normalen Liveupdate und setzt unter optionen einfach das Update auf eine Zeit ca. 1 minute später auf der Windowsuhr?


*DKA Impressionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich habe wieder das K9A2GM drin. Und tschüß DKA790GX. es geht morgen reture. Nach 3 Stunden voller Versuche mit flash (USB und CD) und Versuche im Live update gebe ich auf.
Danke an alle, die mir mit Rat zur Seite standen. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur ein Brett vorm Kopf und denke zu kompliziert.


----------



## Schauderwelz (29. Januar 2009)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe wieder das K9A2GM drin. Und tschüß DKA790GX. es geht morgen reture. Nach 3 Stunden voller Versuche mit flash (USB und CD) und Versuche im Live update gebe ich auf.
> Danke an alle, die mir mit Rat zur Seite standen. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur ein Brett vorm Kopf und denke zu kompliziert.




es gibt ja noch wie schon erwähnt die option es per USB Stick zu flashen.
du brauchst ne software um den USB Stick zu formatieren so das er bootfähg wird und ein tool von MSI das das Bios auf den Stick raufspielt. Dann einfach beim Start Tab und F11 drücken um ins bootmenü zu kommen und da brauchste nur den usb stick wählen mit der option bios update. wenn der Stick erstmal formatiert ist ist es schneller und sicherer als das live update von egal welchen boardhersteller.

ich könnte dir übrigens beide programme per email schicken oder dir nen usb stick anfertigen.


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal wie stelle ich eigentlich die ram Mhz ein? Ich kann bei dem Board nur die Timings verstellen.... Habe DDR2 1000 Ram drin,der Momentan voreingestelt als 800er läuft.Ich könnte den ja hoch setzen oder etwa nicht?

@Rune: Geile Maschine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

du könntest diesen hoch setzen, müsstest dazu aber den Rev. Takt übertakten...probiere mal Teiler 1:2 und hebe mal den rev Takt an..das Board zeigt dir ja schick den Takt an..ggf. musst du dann alle anderen Teiler von cpu, nb und ht anpassen..

danke ich habe mir Mühe gegeben..ein Wochenende plus ein paar Leuchteffekte später war es fertig...


----------



## Gohrbi (30. Januar 2009)

@Schauderwelz

danke für die Bemühungen, aber live geht nur, wenn das Board-BIOS den Proz mag. Ich habe nur den 4200+ als kleinsten zu Hause und der braucht auch schon die V1.4.

Er sagt, er "die Module sind bad"

Ich werde in 3 Monaten mal sehen, ob die Boards dann wenigstens die V1.4. drauf haben.

Bild1, wenn das laden schon nicht klappte.
Bild2, nach erfolgreichen Laden, aber mittendrin Schluß war.

EDIT: Habe einen Versand gefunden, der mir das Board mit dem aktuellsten BIOS liefern kann. Die spielen das auf.
Im MSI Forum sind auch viele am verzweifeln mit dem BIOS Update. Ich bin also nicht alleine mit diesen Sorgen.

Noch etwas anderes, warum gibt das BIOS kein Ton von sich?


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Januar 2009)

also ich hab mein DKA mit nen 5600+ (hatte anfangs auch 1.2 drauf) geflasht......wenn das Board anläuft mit egal welchen prozessor dann funktioniert es auch mit den bios  

ansonsten das ASUS M3A78-T soll auch noch sehr gut sein und bei ASUS ist das Live Bios update über windows echt einfach, musst nur das Programm ASUS updater installieren und die biosversion direkt von asus ziehen.


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2009)

Asus hat ein Schiss Layout....


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Februar 2009)

und die Asus Bios sind mist


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2009)

Das war aber nicht immer so.. mein letztes P45 Board von denen war aber eine Katastrophe... und vom M2N Deluxe mit NF 4 ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bisher nur einmal von Asus enttäuscht worden. 
Ihr wisst ja alle, welches Board ich meine.


----------



## NorthLight (3. Februar 2009)

ich dachte, das ist hier ein Thread zum MSI DKA790GX & DKA790GX Platinum. 
(Dass ASUS Boards baut, ist nichts Neues.)
Der Sammelthread wurde vor Weihnachten gestartet und die Nachfolger stehen schon in den Startlöchern: MSI 790FX-GD70 und 790GX-G65. Die Boards sind nach der Beschreibung echt der Hammer. Die brauchen weniger Kühlung, weil MSI effizientere Halbleiter verbaut hat.
Das >>coffee-brown<< des 790GX-G65 ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (wird ja immer wieder auf den Bildern mit dem "alten" Leiterplattenbraun verwechselt). Ich finde das MSI 790FX-GD70 stark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wollex (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich hab hier die letzten Tage mal etwas in diesem Thread mitgelesen. Was oft bemängelt wurde, ist die Inkompatitbilität von Live Update mit einem 64-bit OS. Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten, eine BIOS-Update unter einem laufenden Betriebssystem vorzunehmen. Zu gross ist das Risiko eines Fehlflashs.

Ein BIOS-Update klappt am besten und risikoarmsten mittels USB-Stick, welcher mit dem  MSIHQ-Tool vorbereitet wurde(funktioniert auch mit dem einfachen DKA!). Wer eine manuelle Vorbereitung bevorzugt, also selbst den Stick bootfähig machen möchte, benötigt das *HP-Tool* (auch 64-bit Support!) und die erforderlichen *DOS-Systemdateien*. Beides findet man in diesem Beitrag im MSI-Forum. Um die Tools herunterzuzladen, muss man angemeldet sein.

Eine weitere Besonderheit betrifft das letzte BIOS in seiner Version 1.6. Für dieses BIOS-Update ist ein neueres AMI-Flashtool erforderlich (AFUD4280). Das ursprünglich im Downloadarchiv vorhandene Tool (AFUD4252) funktioniert mit diesem BIOS *nicht*! Auf der deutschen, sowie auf der globalen MSI-Seite wurde dies inzwischen abgeändert und das neue Flashtool ist inzwischen im Archiv vorhanden.

---> http://global.msi.eu/index.php?func=downloadfile&dno=8930&type=bios

Meine Links zielen auf das MSI-Forum und die dort beschriebenen Vorgehensweisen sollen euch vor einem Fehlflash bewahren. Es gibt sehr viele User dort, die nach einem missglücktem BIOS-Update unter Windows, um Hilfe bitten. Meistens lässt sich ein Recovery-Flash einleiten, bei zerstörtem Bootblock hilft aber leider nur das Einschicken des Boards. Dies betrifft nicht nur das DKA790, sondern alle Bretter!

Falls es zum BIOS-Update oder zum Board selbst noch Fragen gibt und falls es gewünscht wird, schau ich hier gern wieder mal rein.

@RuneDRS

Schöner und ausführlicher Beitrag!


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Februar 2009)

@wollex danke dir man tut was man kann! Bitte gebe einen Link zu der Seite an wo man das A7550AMS.160 herunter laden kann. ein Link zum Download ist nach den Forumregeln verboten!

bzgl. Biosupdate..das steht alles schon im 1. Post...das mit dem 1.6. ist mir neu und wird mal eben in den 1. Post editiert. danke für den Hinweis..warum ich das DKA790GX nicht in die MSIHQ Tool verweise aufgenommen habe ist die Tasache das es dort nicht als unterstützt drin steht..


----------



## wollex (4. Februar 2009)

> warum ich das DKA790GX nicht in die MSIHQ Tool verweise aufgenommen habe ist die Tasache das es dort nicht als unterstützt drin steht


Naja okay; der Toolersteller aus dem MSIHQ-Forum wird das Brett wohl aus dem Grund nicht extra erwähnt haben, da es dem Platinum ja bis auf wenige Unterschiede ähnelt. Ich geb das aber gern weiter.

Da beide Boards die gleiche BIOS-Version verwenden, sollte also die Vorbereitung mittels diesem Tool auch für das "einfache" DKA gelten. Ich habe leider nur das Platinum hier, kann es also nicht explizit testen.

Was ich vorerst aber nicht damit machen würde, ist die Option der Angabe eines *einzelnen BIOS-Files*. Aufgrund des neuen Flashtools bezüglich der BIOS-Version 1.6, dürfte das Update nicht funktionieren. Also immer die Option *Archiv* in welchem ja dann auch AFUD4280 vorhanden ist, angeben.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Februar 2009)

wollex schrieb:


> ---> A7550AMS.160


damit wir uns vorher richtig verstehen(einwenig bissiger werde ich jetzt) der Link zur Datei muss raus... ich petze ungern wenn es ein Mod machen muss gibt es Punkte für Forumurlaub..das ich nicht so schön.. Edit danke dir! warst schneller als ich geantwortet habe...

so jetzt wieder zum Thema:

ich möchte mit den einzelnen Biosangaben die Aktualität waren.


----------



## wollex (4. Februar 2009)

> der Link zur Datei muss raus...Edit danke dir! warst schneller als ich geantwortet habe...


Kein Problem, wusste ich nicht. Laut euren Forumregeln wäre allerdings das direkte verlinkten zu BIOS-Dateien erlaubt gewesen:



> Ausnahme: Treiber/BIOS-Downloads von Hersteller-Seiten, hier ist es erlaubt z.B. direkt auf die Datei auf dem Asus-FTP zu verlinken.


Aber egal; der Direktlink ist entfernt und nun wieder BTT ...


----------



## unLieb (6. Februar 2009)

Um nochmal das Thema BIOS-Update aufzugreifen ... wie sieht das aus, wenn man noch nen Floppy-Laufwerk hat? 

Einfach die Dateien drauf kopieren? Also hab das damals schonmal übers Floppy gemacht. Aber da hat mir das "Live-Update" die Diskette erstellt. Nur läuft dieses ja unter Vista 64 nicht! =/


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2009)

live-update geht..nur unter windows kann man nicht updaten..die Diskette wird nach wie vor erstellt..


----------



## unLieb (6. Februar 2009)

Nein, unter Vista 64 bricht der Updater immer zusammen. Wurde doch hier auch schon angesprochen!


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2009)

glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich spreche..habe den Thread erstellt und gewissenhaft verfolgt, sowie eigene Erfahrungen mit dem Update gemacht..ich empfehle dir die USB Methode...wenn es mit dem FDD LW nicht geht..aber ich konnte immer das Bios laden entpacken und die EXE ausführen...die dann die Diskette erstellen wollte..


----------



## wollex (6. Februar 2009)

Zur Not kannst du die Diskette auch manuell erstellen:

- Rechtsklick auf das Diskettenlaufwerk -> MS-DOS Startdiskette erstellen

- in den Ordneroptionen das Häkchen bei "Systemdateien ausblenden" entfernen

- alle Dateien von der Diskette entfernen, ausser:
*
COMMAND.COM
IO.SYS
*  *MSDOS.SYS*

- Flashtool (AFUD4280) und BIOS-Datei auf die Diskette kopieren

- von der erstellten Diskette booten und am DOS-Prompt folgende Zeile eingeben:

* afud4280 a7550ams.160 /p /b /n /c*

(BIOS-Version V1.60 nur als Beispiel; achte auf die Leerzeichen zwischen Flashtool ind BIOS-Datei und zwischen den Parametern)

Nach dem Update CMOS-Reset mit gezogenem Netzstecker nicht vergessen!


----------



## unLieb (6. Februar 2009)

So habe nun erfolgreich auf die 1.6er Version geupdatet. 

Allerdings nicht mit dem "afud4280 a7550ams.160 /p /b /n /c" ... hab einfach die start.bat ausgeführt im DOS ... ja und dann tats sich von alleine. 

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch ... und zwar habe ich beim einschalten immernoch mehrere Pieptöne. Also nicht die "normalen" vom BIOS wie sie kommen, wenn z.B. RAM etc. Fehler meldet, sondern irgendwelche anderen kurzen Biep-Töne. 
Jemand einen Plan was das ist? Oder hat die noch jemand anderes?


----------



## wollex (6. Februar 2009)

Die Pieptöne signalisieren dir die Anzahl deiner angeschlossenen USB-Geräte; bei MSI normal, also alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## unLieb (6. Februar 2009)

Ahhhh. Okay das macht Sinn. Glaube die Anzahl der Pieptöne stimmt auch überein. 

Naja obs normal ist ... das DKA ist nun mitlerweile mein 3tes MSI-Board in Folge, und meinen beiden vorigen hatten dieses "Feature" nicht. 

Aber wenns nun normal ist, dann bin ich beruhigt. 

Danke


----------



## electronicbeat (6. Februar 2009)

Nabend alle zusammen!

Habe mir nach langem durchforsten etlicher Beiträge das DKA790GX Platinum zugelegt. 

Als ich daheim endlich fertig war mit dem Einbau kam dann der Schock: Man drückt den Power Knöpf, das Board startet (=Lüfter drehen, HDD gibt Lebenszeichen von sich) jedoch bleibt der MOnitor im Standby Modus... 

Habe folgende Hardware verbaut:
MSI DKA790GX Platinum
AMD Phenom II 940 BE (Kühler: Thermalright IFX-14 mit 2x 120mm Lüfter)
Corsair Dominator DDR2 PC2-8500 C5 Ram
Corsair VX 550W Netzteil
XFX Radeon 4870 Graka

Habe bereits Probiert die Grafikkarte auszubauen und die Onboard verwendet - keine Besserung
RAM Speicher einzeln Probiert, kein erfolg
CMOS Reset - Monitor bleibt dunkel  

Bin langsam echt am Vezweifeln... Hoffe Ihr habt vielleicht Rat/Lösung... 

Greez 
Andi


----------



## wollex (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Wurden alle Stromanschlüsse getätigt; den vierpoligen CPU-Anschluss nicht vergessen!

Wurde das Board korrekt eingebaut? Kannst du Kurzschlüsse durch z.B. falsch positionierte Abstandshalter ausschliessen?

Im Zweifelsfall das Board wieder ausbauen und auf einer nichtleitenden Unterlage mit Minimalkonfiguration versuchen in Betrieb zu nehmen:

- ein RAM im ersten Slot
- CPU+Kühler
- NT inkl. aller Anschlüsse
- PS/2 Tastatur

Versuch so, ob du bis ins BIOS kommst.

Welche BIOS-Version befindet sich auf dem Board? Schau diesbezüglich nach einem Chip wie er im Dateianhang zu sehen ist und poste die ganze Zeile.


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde einfach mal ein Cmos Reset machen.Als ich mein Sys in minimal Konfiguration auf der Tischpaltte zusammen gebaut hatte hatte ich das auch,nach einem Cmos Reset lief alles.

Normalerweise mache ich das vor dem aller ersten einschalten eh immer.


----------



## electronicbeat (7. Februar 2009)

Auf dem Chip betreffend BIOS Version steht: 
A7550
AMS120

Board wurde richtig eingebaut, im gleichen Turm (Thermaltake Soprano) war vorher ein Jetway HA07-Ultra mit Phenom II 920 - ist einwandfrei gelaufen  

Baue das BOard nun trotzdem aus und teste es mit Minimalkonfiguration ...

PS: den 4 Poligen CPU Anschluss oben li. hab ich dran 

EDIT
So jetzt hab ich das Board am Tisch mit nur einem Ram an DIMM Steckplatz 1 Probiert und siehe da - ich habe ein Bild
Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso oder weshalb dies so ist - aber ich weiss das ich das teil gerne auch im Gehäuse mit funktionierender Bildübertragung hätte


----------



## wollex (7. Februar 2009)

> So jetzt hab ich das Board am Tisch mit nur einem Ram an DIMM Steckplatz 1 Probiert und siehe da - ich habe ein Bild


Derlei Ursachen können viele sein; Masseschluss (Abstandshalter und I/O-Blende überprüfen).

Vorher würde ich das Board ausserhalb des Gehäuses belassen und nach und nach die Komponenten hinzufügen; also deine Speicher einstecken usw. Zwischen den einzelnen Gängen jeweils ein CMOS-Reset vornehmen.
Wenn dein System dann mit allen Komponenten läuft, liegt es am Einbau, bzw. an einem Masseschluss des Boards am Gehäuse.



> A7550
> AMS120


Deine CPU wird erst ab BIOS-Version 1.4 korrekt unterstützt --> CPU-Liste


----------



## electronicbeat (7. Februar 2009)

das Problem hatte ich beim Jetway Board ebenfalls - jedoch lief alles einwandfrei - CPU wurde nur nicht erkannt aber es lief

hab das Board jetzt wieder eingebaut - die einzige Veränderung ist das die Ram jetzt auf DIMM 1+2 Stecken... und es läuft alles...

Danke mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2009)

das ist schön das es jetzt geht...dann Willkommen an alle Neulinge im DKA-Club!


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Februar 2009)

Hey Rune, Habe übrigens jetzt die neue 1.6er version vom bios raufgespielt  hat ohne probleme funktioniert! nicht so wie die alte 1.6er version!


----------



## wollex (7. Februar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ...Habe übrigens jetzt die *neue 1.6er* version vom bios raufgespielt....nicht so wie die *alte 1.6er* version!


Könntest du bitte mal den Unterschied zwischen dem neuen 1.6er und dem alten 1.6er BIOS erläutern? Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2009)

es gibt zwei 1.6er Vers. eine ist halt ehr veröffentlicht worden ....gucke mal im 1. Post ..dort ist der LINK..


----------



## wollex (7. Februar 2009)

Die BIOS-Versionen sind die gleichen; es wurde lediglich das Archiv erneuert und das schon von mir erwähnte neue Flashtool (AFUD4280) eingepflegt. Danach haben sie wohl glatt vergessen den "alten" Link zu entfernen


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2009)

Heisst das es gibt eine 1.6er die mehr kann als C1E auf Enabled zu setzen?


----------



## Booogeyman (8. Februar 2009)

Hey electronicbeat...habe genau dasselbe Problem wie du. Ich hoffe ich finde die Lösung ebenfalls noch iwann!? Bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln! 
Wie hast du es gelöst? Abstandshalter eingebaut?


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2009)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Hey electronicbeat...habe genau dasselbe Problem wie du. Ich hoffe ich finde die Lösung ebenfalls noch iwann!? Bin so langsam echt am verzweifeln!
> Wie hast du es gelöst? Abstandshalter eingebaut?




Abstandshalter von mainboard zum gehäuse sind pflicht sonst bekommste nen kurzschluss da alle kontakte dann auf der metalischen rückplatte liegen die natürlich stromleitend ist.


also das alte 1.6er bios habe ich nicht geupdatet bekommen mit USB stick (error anzeige im DOS) die neue 1.6er version dagegen hat ohne probleme geupdatet


----------



## Booogeyman (8. Februar 2009)

Sind die Abstandshalter nicht aus Messing???


----------



## urml87 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die beiden Heatpipekühler in der Nähe des Sockels sind? Hab mir das Board jetzt auch bestellt und wenn sie höher als 4cm sind brauch ich einen neuen kühler
Gruß urml87


----------



## orca113 (8. Februar 2009)

urml87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch ca. die beiden Heatpipekühler in der Nähe des Sockels sind? Hab mir das Board jetzt auch bestellt und wenn sie höher als 4cm sind brauch ich einen neuen kühler
> Gruß urml87


 
Also wie hoch die sind weiß ich net aber ich hatte nen IFX und ich habe den Chipsatzkühler ein wenig modifiziert damit der passt.


----------



## urml87 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo orca26,
ja ich hab den Xigmatek HDT-S1284. Wie hast du ihn den modifiziert? Könnte ich Probleme mit der Erkennung des PhenomX4 940 haben?
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

könnte Probleme mit der Erkennung geben wenn du ein Board mit bios 1.2 hast..

mein DKA hat es heute Nachmittag zerlegt...kann es mir nicht erklären warum es kapputt ist..der Phenom und der Athlon werden nicht angenommen..das Einschalten bleibt ohne erfolg, Cmos reset bringt nix...also geht es zum Händler...


----------



## First Darkness (8. Februar 2009)

Hy leute,

bin neu im Forum, hab mir auf grund dieses thread´s, naja und noch anderen test und so, das Plantinum gekauft.

Läuft soweit ganz super, bin mit msi sowieso schon immer zu frieden gewesen.
1.6 Bios is auch schon drauf 

Nur ein problem hab ich da noch, ich muß auch dazu sagen das ich das schon mit dem vorherigen Board (msi k9n sli platinum) hatte.
Und hab eigentlich gehofft das es bei dem neuen board nicht so is.

Ich habe 2x1gb OCZ 2P800R22GK Speicher, hab mir vor kurzem noch mal das gleiche Kit dazu bestellt, nur wenn ich sie rein mach läuft nix mehr, display bleibt dunkel, kein piepen oder sonstiges.

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Bios einstellungen vorgenommen, timings hab ich auch alle eingestellt und bin auch bis 2,1 volt beim speicher gegangen.
Es läuft einfach nicht mit den 4gb.

hier mal noch meine restlichen sys komponenten.
CPU: 9950 BE
Grafik: MSI NX8800GT-T2D1GE-OC
und oben genannter Speicher

Habt ihr vieleicht noch irgend welche einfälle woran es liegen kann?
Oder soll ich mir lieber gleich ein neues 4gb kit holen?

MfG


----------



## urml87 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich mir das Biosupdate runterlade und es sollte den prozi nicht erkennen kann ichs damit dann auch nicht updaten oder kommt man trotzdem ins bios?
Gruß urml87
PS: hoffentlich entäuscht mich das Board nicht so wie mein letztes msi!!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Februar 2009)

@first Darkness: hebe doch mal die NB Spannung an..nicht die NB VDD sondern die andere..ich denke 1,3v müssten reichen..


----------



## First Darkness (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort.

Das hab ich auch schon probiert, ich war schon auf 1,4 volt, mehr hab ich mir ne getraut.

Aber da hatte ich noch das 1,4 bios drauf, ich werde das noch mal mit dem 1,6´er probieren, mal sehen ob´s jetzt geht.

Ach und noch was, ich muß bei den timings Both also beide auswählen?
Is das richtig?

edit:
Hab das jetzt gerade noch mal probiert, mit 1,35 volt.
Geht leider nix, aber eins is komisch, die DVD laufwerke starten immer wieder neu.
So als würde der rechner immer gleich wieder abstürzen und neu starten.

edit:
Hab das jetzt gerade mal mit nur 3 riegeln probiert, da läuft er, aber sobalt ich den 4´ten dazu stecke wieder nix


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2009)

urml87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wenn ich mir das Biosupdate runterlade und es sollte den prozi nicht erkennen kann ichs damit dann auch nicht updaten oder kommt man trotzdem ins bios?
> Gruß urml87
> PS: hoffentlich entäuscht mich das Board nicht so wie mein letztes msi!!!!



normalerweise sollte es keine probleme mit neuen Bios Versionen geben bei aktuellen Prozessoren.


----------



## wollex (8. Februar 2009)

First Darkness schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt gerade mal mit nur 3 riegeln probiert, da läuft er, aber sobalt ich den 4´ten dazu stecke wieder nix


Stelle mal im BIOS den *Unganged*-Mode ein und teste dann mit Vollbestückung.



urml87 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das Biosupdate runterlade und es sollte den prozi nicht erkennen kann ichs damit dann auch nicht updaten oder kommt man trotzdem ins bios?


Wenn die CPU nicht korrekt erkannt wird, du aber trotzdem ins BIOS kommst bzw. den POST siehst, steht einem Update nichts im Wege. Wird die CPU generell nicht erkannt und du siehst auf deinem Monitor nichts, brauchst du eine, mit deiner derzeitigen BIOS-Version kompatible CPU zum Flashen.


----------



## urml87 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ja dann will ich mal hoffen das mein Board morgen kommt und alles funzt!
Gruß urml87


----------



## First Darkness (8. Februar 2009)

wollex schrieb:


> Stelle mal im BIOS den *Unganged*-Mode ein und teste dann mit Vollbestückung.



Der is ein, hab ihn jetzt nur mal zum probieren mal aus gemacht, aber bringt auch nix


----------



## Ferengie (9. Februar 2009)

Hat wer schon mal das 1.6 Bios auf dem NONPlatinum Board getestet, weil das 1.4 hatte Probleme mit der Onboard Graka gemacht, weil nur das Platinum Board Sideport Speicher besitzt.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2009)

urml87 schrieb:


> Hallo orca26,
> ja ich hab den Xigmatek HDT-S1284. Wie hast du ihn den modifiziert? Könnte ich Probleme mit der Erkennung des PhenomX4 940 haben?
> Gruß urml87


 
Hi Urml ja ich habe den IFX provisorisch aufgesetzt und gesehen das er mit einer Heatpipe an den Chipsatzkühler stößt.Dann habe ich die Kühlrippen an die der IFX dran kam eine wenig "auseinandergepflückt" und es hat gepasst.wenn ich den IFX mal nicht mehr haben will lässt sich das ohne weiteres rückgängig machen... aber mein IFX... nein,ich liebe meinen IFX..


----------



## wollex (9. Februar 2009)

First Darkness schrieb:


> Der is ein, hab ihn jetzt nur mal zum probieren mal aus gemacht, aber bringt auch nix


Okay, vllt. liegt es doch daran, das die Riegel nicht hundertprozentig identisch sind. Poste doch mal bitte einen Screen von cpuz in der Memory- und in der SPD-Ansicht.


----------



## First Darkness (9. Februar 2009)

Ich lass es jetzt erst mal sein, denn ich habe heut noch mal bissl rum probiert.
Graka raus und nur die onboard und so die riegel unter einander getauscht und und und.

Hab dabei feststellen müßen das die neuen alleine als dualchannel nicht laufen  keine ahnung warum, die werden wohl einfach nen fehler haben.

Ich ruf dort morgen an und dann gehen sie zurück.

Trotzdem bedanke ich mich hier bei allen die mir so schnell ein paar tip´s gegeben haben.
Ich meld mich wenn ich die neuen hab 

Gefällt mir echt gut hier, vor allem die arbeit die ihr euch hier gemacht habt.
Hab mir hier alle beiträge durchgelesen und mich deshalb auch für das DKA entschieden.

Hab im mom meinen 9950BE bei 3,0gig laufen. Ohne irgendwelche probleme, oder spannungs anhebung.
Mal sehen was er noch so mit diesem board schafft 

MfG


----------



## urml87 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen hab das Board jetzt auch laufen und ich muss sagen: GEIL GEIL GEIL hät ich nie von MSI erwartet wenn ich ehrlich bin! Deneb sofort erkannt, mein Xigmatek HDT-S1284 passt auch ohne das ich was zumbasteln muss und die Ausstattung ist einfach der Hammer!!!! Einziges Problem das ich habe ist das ich im Bios den FSB nicht ändern kann!!!!!
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

@First Darkness ich hoffe du hast deine RAM jeweils nebeneinander in die gleichfarbigen Slots gesteckt. Sonst wäre es kein Wunder das Dual nicht geht..

@urml87 du kannst den FSB ändern, im Cell Menu, auch wenn der Menu punkt vielleicht grau oder auf Auto steht einfach mal Plus oder Minus drücken..

Edit: übrigens unser Sammelthread ist in der PCGH veröffentlicht worden..


----------



## urml87 (10. Februar 2009)

Morgen RuneDRS,
Danke werd ich gleich mal austesten!
Wurde der Thread im aktuellen Heft veröffentlich?
Welches Tool würdesd du empfehlen zum Temps auslesen?
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

coretemp für die Cpu und für den Rest AMD overdrive. aod muss ja nicht immer an sein..es reicht wenn man die Temp nur ab und an mal überblickt um den Status zu erfahren.


----------



## area50 (10. Februar 2009)

Nie wieder MSI.

Mein DKA790GX ist gerade gestorben.

Hab nen Phenom II 940 eingebaut Prime im std. Takt lief einwandfrei, und dann hab ich mich ans Übertakten gemacht 3,4GHz bei 1,464V habe ich eingestellt prime lief dann ca. 20min, dann ging der Rechner einfach so aus. Wenn ich ihn jetzt einschalten will zucken die Lüfter kurz und das wars.

Mit ner andere CPU (4850e) das gleiche.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

das ist Witzig meins hat sich am Wochenende auch verabschiedet. bin aber nicht so sauer, weil ich selber schuld war, du ja im prinzip auch, denn OC ist je eigentlich nicht vorgesehen...habe ergründen können warum..die Spawas(links neben dem Cpu Sockel) werden sehr heiss, in anderen Foren wird empfohlen diese direkt an zu pusten...


----------



## area50 (10. Februar 2009)

Hinten am Case sitzt direkt ein 120er der die Luft gut wegsaugt von den Spawas.


Ich bin sauer auf MSI weil mir von denen einige Boards schon kaputt gegangen sind.,


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

mein Board ist in der Revision..hoffe ich bekomme es nächste Woche wieder...das hört man öfters das Leute mehrere MSI Boards "zerlegt" haben..aber andere sind wiederum schon Jahrelang zufrieden..ich werde dann den Wandlern die Großen RAM kühler verpassen und meinen guten Noiseblocker 80mm aus der Versenkung holen..


----------



## area50 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe Atelco tauscht da Board morgen direkt gegen ein neues, ist noch keine 2 Monate alt.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

meins ist fast genauso alt..könnte es an der alten Revision liegen? ich habe am Sonntag das Gehäuse geöffnet und die Ecke mit den Spawas hat förmlich geglüht..aber nem Phenom mit 1,55v@3,8ghz da kann es nur glühen...kurios ist auch das meiner bei Prime kaputt gegangen ist..


----------



## area50 (10. Februar 2009)

Meins ist Rev 1.21


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Februar 2009)

meines war rev. 1.20 ..hemmm wir hoffen mal das wir ne bessere Rev. erwischen...


----------



## area50 (10. Februar 2009)

Mal warten was Atelco Morgen sagt.


----------



## urml87 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
also das mit dem OC ist immer so eine Sache ich hatte bereits ein MSI und zwei Asus die dabei kaputt gingen ich würde das nicht aufs Board beziehen! Sowas kann mit anderen Marken genauso passieren!(In letzer Zeit auch immer häufiger bei Asus der Fall)
Gruß urml87


----------



## f3rr1s (10. Februar 2009)

Habe auch schon ein 790GX Board mit Prime gekillt aber von DFI. Ohne OC wurd das ding schon extrem heiss mit OC hat sich das erste verabschiedet auch nach ca 20min Prime die Heatpipe war super heiss.

habt ihr mit ACC übertaktet ?


----------



## kotg (11. Februar 2009)

urml87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hab das Board jetzt auch laufen und ich muss sagen: GEIL GEIL GEIL hät ich nie von MSI erwartet wenn ich ehrlich bin! Deneb sofort erkannt, mein Xigmatek HDT-S1284 passt auch ohne das ich was zumbasteln muss und die Ausstattung ist einfach der Hammer!!!!
> Gruß urml87




bios war schon auf 1.6 geflasht oder hast du es selber gemacht?



mein 1. Platinum (PCB 1.0 Bios 1.2) war "Bios unflashable" so das ich nach mehreren Tagen purer Verzweiflung mich dazu entschloss dies umzutauschen.

Morgen kommt das Neue (hoffendlich nicht wieder nen kaputtes) so das ich endlich mein Fortress-01 in Betreib nehmen kann


----------



## urml87 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
meins hatte die Biosversion 1.2 drauf und ich musste es auch flashen! War zwar eine kleine spielerei lag aber nicht am board sondern am usb speicher weil keiner die ich gestestet hab bootfähig war mit neim sandisk gings dann einwandfrei! Dann den 940BE drauf und sofort erkannt und ohne probleme gebootet
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gohrbi (11. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich das DKA790GX zum Absender geschickt habe, kam heute das Platinum.... eingebaut, alles angeschlossen, gestartet ..Treiber haben sich aktualisiert und dann geschaut ... BIOS 1.2. Aber Everest, SiSoft alle erkennen alle Elemente onBoard und GPU und selbst OC/UC (und Energiesparen) gehen. Im Moment 3,0GHz. Kann ich das update zu 1.6 weglassen??


----------



## area50 (11. Februar 2009)

Atelco hat das Board direkt getauscht nun läuft wieder alles.


----------



## urml87 (11. Februar 2009)

Na dann arena50 ist ja alles wieder im Lot!!!
@Gohrbi: Ja weglassen kannst du es schon wenn dein Sys einwandfrei funktioniert! Nur was hindert dich daran es zu updaten? Denke mit der aktuellen Version ist einiges dazugekommen bzw. wurde behoben. Schau mal auf: MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style
Unter Beschreibung der jeweiligen Version steht was alles geändert wurde!

Gruß urml87


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja gerne updaten, aber live, wie ich es bei den bisherigen Boards gemacht habe, streikt. Und wenn ich so nachlese, dann wird wohl mein USB Stick nicht bootfähig sein. Ich habe 2 verschiedene Varianten probiert. Auch die von @RuneDRS


----------



## urml87 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Gohrbi,
genau die selben Probleme hatte ich auch! Vielleicht hast du ja noch irgendwo einen anderen Stick oder du leihst dir von einem Freund einen!
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme an, dass der Stick zu groß ist. ( 8GB) Muß mir mal einen klizekleinen holen.

Aber es läuft ja erst mal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Februar 2009)

die Grösse is scheiss egal und JEDER USB Stick ist Bootfähig, nur der trick dabei ist das Ihr den USB Stick erstmal sagen müsst das er Bootfähig sein soll  dies Geht mit einem bestimmten Programm von Hewlett Packard, müsst ihr eventuell nochmal googlen oder den thread nochmal komplett durchlesen


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Februar 2009)

@Schauderwelz, das ist ja mal ein Tipp. Ich glaube, dass wird der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Mal sehen wenn ich fündig werde.


EDIT: Ich bin ja so was von zufrieden, googeln, dieses finden:
Dos Biosupdate per USB Stick

Stick vorbereiten und den Update machen, man braucht eben nur die richtigen DOS Dateien. Mein Platinum ist auf dem aktuellen V1.6, wenn der Knoten geplatzt ist, dann klappts auch mit dem Update


----------



## area50 (12. Februar 2009)

es gibt von MSI ein tool nennt sich: MSIHQ Tool 1.17j Installer

Damit kann man USB Stick's bootbar machen, es erkennt viele Boards und lädt dafür dann entweder das passende neuste BETA Bios runter oder das neuste Offizielle Bios.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Februar 2009)

richtig @area50...
aber es kann sein der Stick zusammen mit dem Board nicht will..um das auszuschließen empfehele ich daher folgendes: den Stick unter windows in FAT formatieren...und dann die Usb Methode mit dem MSIHQ Tool aus dem MSI Forum probieren..im 1. Post steht das aber eigentlich alles..


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Februar 2009)

Das MSIHQ Tool ist NUR dafür da die Bios version auf den Stick vorzubereiten damit der spätere "Dos Starter" von Mainboard erkennt "aha ein Biosupdate"

vorher muss der USB Stick mit den HP Programm so formatiert werden das er Bootbar ist. und Zwar genau so:

*2. USB-Stick bootfähig machen*

- Mit Google nach "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" suchen und herunterladen
- Installieren
- USB Stick einstecken
- HP Tool starten
- Bei "Device" den Stick wählen
- Häkchen bei "Create DOS Startup Disk"
- "using DOS System Files located at" A:\

Aufgetretenes Problem

HD sagt, der Stick sei schreibgeschützt, obwohl er es definitiv nicht ist.

Nachschauen, ob HD beim Stick einen Laufwerksbuchstaben anzeigt.
Wenn nicht, über Systemsteuerung-Verwaltung-Computerverwaltung-Datenträgerver
waltung versuchen, einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuzuordnen (Rechtsklick!)


Nun sollte vom Stick gebootet werden können.

hier ist die Quelle von der anleitung zum nachlesen:

http://forum.chip.de/macos-dos-etc/dos-usb-stick-booten-878325.html


----------



## area50 (12. Februar 2009)

Das MSI tool macht auch den Stick bootbar (Formatieren und Dos Daten kopieren).


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Februar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Das MSIHQ Tool ist NUR dafür da die Bios version auf den Stick vorzubereiten damit der spätere "Dos Starter" von Mainboard erkennt "aha ein Biosupdate"



dem bin ich mir nicht so sicher...meiner Meinung nach spielt das MSIHQ Tool auch die biosdateien rüber..was man ganz locker daran prüfen kann einfach mal den Stick nach dem Updateschreiben im explorer zu öffen und siehe da der Stick hat doch tasächlich ein Dos drauf..
Anmerkung*man möge mir meine Kratzbürstigkeit heute nicht übel nehmen, bin ein wenig 'lisch drauf*


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> dem bin ich mir nicht so sicher...meiner Meinung nach spielt das MSIHQ Tool auch die biosdateien rüber..was man ganz locker daran prüfen kann einfach mal den Stick nach dem Updateschreiben im explorer zu öffen und siehe da der Stick hat doch tasächlich ein Dos drauf..
> Anmerkung*man möge mir meine Kratzbürstigkeit heute nicht übel nehmen, bin ein wenig 'lisch drauf*




hat bei mir damals nicht funktioniert er hatte anfangs nicht vom Stick gebootet, erst als ich ihn mit den HP tool formatiert hatte


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Februar 2009)

achso..das heisst ich werde es mal in den 1. Post integrieren..das könnte erklären warum es bei manchen nicht mit jedem Stick geht..


----------



## urml87 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen das Tool ist so nicht schlecht mich hat es aber letztens als ich Bios updaten wollte(RuneDRS wird sich errinnern) auch nicht weitergebracht!!!! Wär mir da nicht so sicher das es damit mit jedem Stick geht! Bei mir wars nicht der fall!
Gruß urml87


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Februar 2009)

Also ein Teil Schuld an den Update Problemen gebe ich dem Stick. Der 1. hatte 8GB und da kam manchmal die Fehlermeldung, als ich ihn fürs booten vorbereiten wollte. "Er ist zu groß"

Mit dem zugelegten 1GB Stick, klappte es auf Anhieb. Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es Sticks gibt, von denen man nicht booten kann. Aber welche Sorte, dass wußte auch keiner.


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Februar 2009)

ich hab es mit nen 8 Gb STick von Kingston gemacht....ohne probleme


----------



## AMD4me (13. Februar 2009)

Hi.
Ich wollte mir in etwa 2 Wochen einen neuen PC kaufen.
Er soll wie folgt aussehen:
AMD Phenom II 940
Sapphire HD 4870 1gb
2x2gb Kit OCZ Titanium XTC 800mhz CL4 (hab nen test gesehen, wo der PhII mit CL4 viel schneller läuft als mit CL5)
und natürlich das DKA790gx
(habe nicht vor den zu übertakten)

Mein Problem ist, ich weiß nicht ob ich die normale oder die Platinum version nehmen soll. die Platinum ist schwarz, hat ne andere pipe, firewire und mehr usb, zudem sind mehr kabel dabei, die ich aber nich brauche, deswegen würde ich gerne wissen, ob an dem board selbst bei der Platinum version was verbessert wurde, was auch 30euro wert ist.


----------



## urml87 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo AMD4me,
das normale DKA790GX hat kein Sideport Memory für die intiegrierte Grafikkarte und eben das Zubehör, Headpipe, und weniger Anschlüsse wie du eh schon angesprochen hast! Ich persönlich finde jedoch das das platinum optisch einiges mehr her macht als das normale DKA! Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein
Gruß urml87


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin damals auf Nummer Sicher gegangen vor allem wegen der Anschlüsse... also den Aufpreis zum Platinum... wie oft gibt man Geld für Mist aus... da kann man auch das Platinum kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

AMD4me schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich wollte mir in etwa 2 Wochen einen neuen PC kaufen.
> Er soll wie folgt aussehen:
> AMD Phenom II 940
> ...


 
Wenn du nicht unbedingt den Sideport Speicher brauchst und auf die Kabel verzichten kannst, dann reicht das normale DKA auch aus.
Wieso kaufst du dir aber einen 940 BE, wenn du nicht übertakten willst? 
Dann reicht doch auch ein 920. Der ist nur minimal langsamer als ein 940.


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2009)

Hi Quanti,also ich finde das Multi anheben kein echtes OC ist.Er meinte bestimmt das ihm die Einstellmöglichkeiten fürs OC im Bios Wurscht sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hi Quanti,also ich finde das Multi anheben kein echtes OC ist.Er meinte bestimmt das ihm die Einstellmöglichkeiten fürs OC im Bios Wurscht sind.


 
Na ja, dann wäre aber ein Hinweis darauf schon wünschenswert. 
Zu sagen, ich übertakte nicht und sich dann den 940 BE mit einem guten OC Mainboard wie dem DKA kaufen zu wollen, ist dann aber schon mekrwürdig.


----------



## AMD4me (14. Februar 2009)

danke für die vielen schnellen antworten.
also ich will erstmal nicht übertakten, da ich ja mit dem PC erstmal alles spielen können sollte, aber ich will mir die möglichkeit zu übertakten offen lassen

und zum sideport memory, was für auswirkungen hat das genau, bzw wofür genau ist der da?


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2009)

Solltest du die Onboard Grafik nutzen dann benutzt die Onboard Grafik diesen Speicher und die nimmt sich dann nicht so viel von deinem Ram. So oder so ähnlich glaube ich gelesen zu haben. Die Onboard Grafik des Boards ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. COD4 kann man sehr gut mit mittleren Details zocken in 1680x1050...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

AMD4me schrieb:


> danke für die vielen schnellen antworten.
> also ich will erstmal nicht übertakten, da ich ja mit dem PC erstmal alles spielen können sollte, aber ich will mir die möglichkeit zu übertakten offen lassen
> 
> und zum sideport memory, was für auswirkungen hat das genau, bzw wofür genau ist der da?


 
Der Sideport Memory ist der Videospeicher der Onboard Grafik. Wenn du also keine Onboard benutzen willst, kannst du dir auch den Sideport Speicher schenken.


----------



## AMD4me (14. Februar 2009)

hmm, also wie es aussieht sind die Extras des Platinum für mich nicht so wichtig, allerdings ist meine Seitenklappe durchsichtig und da würde ein schwarzes Board mit roten Kabeln cooler aussehen und wie es scheint hat die Platinum Version eines besseren Support, weil das öfter gekauft wird, zB gibt es zB mehr Downloads für das Platinum und die Angaben sind aktueller, soweit ich gesehen habe...

Schwierige Entscheidung, derzeit ist das Board bei mindfactory 25 Euro teurer als Platinum, wird dann wohl eine spontane Entscheidung beim Bestellen


----------



## cortes (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe mir die Tage das DKA als Platinum Edition gekauft. War früher schon immer zufrieden mit MSI und als ich den Thread hier gefunden hatte per zufall, fiel mir die Entscheidung dann auch nicht mehr schwer.
Super Board, mit vielen nützlichen Extras (leider vermiss ich das Slotblech mit den 4 Diagnoselämpchen), allerdings habe ich ein Problem beim übertakten.
Ich betreibe einen 940BE den ich anfangs ein wenig über den Multi tunen wollte, nur verweigert das Board nach jeder Bios Einstellung die über die standart einstellungen gehen den Start. Egal ob ich den Multi um 0,5 erhöhe oder nur den Ref.takt auf 201 stelle, immer das selbe Bild - ein schwarzes 
Seltsamerweise funktioniert das "automatiche" Bios zurückstellen nach dem 3. fehlerhaften resetversuch auch nicht.
Habe dann mal Overdrive installiert und dort funktioniert alles prima, nach dem Overdrive oc 2std prime durchlaufen lassen und es gab keine Fehlermeldung.

Biosversion ist 1.6 vom 30.01.09.

Hätte vlt jemand Rat dazu? 

mfg
cortes


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte sowas wie:

Nach Multi anheben startet der Rechner nicht mehr und der Graka Lüfter dreht auf Vollgas...

Da habe ich das Bios Update nochmal wiederholt und auf einmal war alles in Butter.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Februar 2009)

Hi, nachdem das Platinium so gut läuft eine Frage nach den Temps. Wer kann weiterhelfen? Gibt es eine Übersicht, an welcher Stelle die Temps TMPIN0-2 abgelesen werden?


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2009)

So leute,jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:

Ich habe DDR2 1000er im Rechner,leider laufen die nur als 800er.Wie stelle ich die auf 1000er ein? Früher gab es immer soetwas schönes im Bios da stellte man anstatt Auto Manuel ein une setzte seine DRAM Frequenzy wie man wollte... bitte erklärt mir doch mal wie ich nun meine 1000er nutzen kann....


----------



## wollex (15. Februar 2009)

Ändere im Cell Menü bei FSB/Memory Ratio den Wert auf 1:2.66; passe die Timings und Spannung nach Herstellervorgabe im BIOS an.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. Februar 2009)

mein DKA gibt ab und an so einHochfrquentes fiepen ab......is das normal?? is sehr unregelmäßig oder isses eventuel die Grafikkarte? GTX260


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2009)

graka....


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2009)

wollex schrieb:


> Ändere im Cell Menü bei FSB/Memory Ratio den Wert auf 1:2.66; passe die Timings und Spannung nach Herstellervorgabe im BIOS an.


 
Warum ausgerechnet 1:2,66? Kann das mal jemand erläutern?


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2009)

wenn du 1:2.66 einstellst hast du ddr1066, wenn du aber ddr1000 haben möchtest musst du den revtakt übertakten bis er dir ddr1000 anzeigt. glaube ein revtakt von 230 ist es, genau weiss ich es jetzt nicht. danach musst du alle Teiler für CpU, NB und HT link nach unten korrigieren..


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2009)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


Ne,is ok,ich glaube ich werde mir mal ein paar günstige DDR2 1066 schießen...


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Februar 2009)

das Problem liegt am Board da es nun mal keinen Teiler für ddr1000 beim rev.takt von 200 gibt.jauf dir die Neuen PCGH RAM Riegel die gehen bei DDR1066 auf 5-5-5-18 mit 1,8v das ist mega klasse Speicher.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> graka....




ja und isses schlimm wenn die GPU vor sich hin und her fiept? is manchmal da und manchmal weg


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2009)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> ja und isses schlimm wenn die GPU vor sich hin und her fiept? is manchmal da und manchmal weg


 
Nein,das ist nicht schlimm.Da kannst du nix dran machen,vermutlich konstruktionsbedingt.Habe eine GTX260 BE von XFX gegen eine GTX285 BE von XFX getauscht (Fehler... beiße mich in den Arsch weil das Leistungsplus für den Popo ist) und beide Karten Fiepen ein kleines bißchen.Meist bei "2D in Spielen" in Menüs oder Titelbildern.Am meisten bei The Witcher. Aber das Fiepen ist bei der Zotac eines Kumpels wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Februar 2009)

hmm mal schauen habe überlegt WENN sie rauskommt im april die 4890 von ATI zu kaufen  vielleicht auf ne übertaktete von gainward warten.

wenn sie wirklich 20% schneller sein soll bei gleichen preis is das ja ne überlegung wert, dann zieht sie locker mit einer GTX285 gleich


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2009)

Ok,gehört nicht hier her aber ich sag euch was: Ne GTX285 ist ganz große ********.... ich habe vorher 15000 (ca.) Punkte im 3d M 06 gehabt und jetzt sind es mit einer GTX285 16800.... also den Unterschied hätte ich mir schenken können......


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Februar 2009)

lol vorallem ist die ja fast doppelt so teuer bzw so teuer die ne ATI 4870X2

verkauf sie doch wieder solange du noch genug kohle für bekommst, dann holste dir die XFX GTX260 Black Edition oder gleich ne ATI 4870 OHNE Fiepen


----------



## AMD4me (19. Februar 2009)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich will mir zu dem Board einen Phenom II kaufen, kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass gleich Bios Version 1.4 oder höher drauf ist, wenn ich es nächste Woche bestelle (die Platinum, bei mindfactory)?


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Februar 2009)

AMD4me schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ich will mir zu dem Board einen Phenom II kaufen, kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass gleich Bios Version 1.4 oder höher drauf ist, wenn ich es nächste Woche bestelle (die Platinum, bei mindfactory)?



sehr gering  musste dann eher glück haben, ich habbe vor nen monat noch die version 1.2 drauf aber ab version 1.3 soll der Phenom II auch erkannt werden


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal was habt ihr eure Speicher laufen?: Gaged oder Ungaged?

Kann mir das nochmal einer erklären mit den Teilern? Was bedeutet das mit den Teilern was wird da geteilt ? wie meinen die das?


----------



## InTro (20. Februar 2009)

So mein platinum müsste morgen kommen (JUHU), zusammen mit dem rest des neuen rechners (PhenomII x4 940; Hd 4870 toxic) , wie stehen eine chancen das ein update über msi live funktioniert (win Xp) ? die usb methode hört sich ziehmlich abenteuerlich an und ich habe so etwas noch nie gemacht. vor allem hoffe ich das ich überhaupt starten kann, denn nen anderen älteren phenom habe ich nicht rumliegen, bin echt ein bisschen verunsichert.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2009)

wieso soll das Abenteuerlich sein..wenn du den 1. Post beachtest und dem empfohlen Link befolgst ist es gut..unter Windows kann unter Umständen viel mehr schief gehen..

@Orca meine Speicher laufe immer im Ungaged..hatte Probleme im gaged-Mode das System zum Laufen zu bewegen..stürzte unregel mäßig ab...würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn du superpi benchen möchtest ist es für Kurzweil mal einzustellen, da es sich auf Superpi auswirkt...
Geteilt wird der CPU Takt durch eine Zahl..was dann den RAM-Takt ergibt..wie genau das Berechnet wird habe nicht rausgefunden..da das DKA ja alles schick darunter Anzeigt weiss ich gleich welcher Takt anliegt..

*edit in eigener Sache:*

Die Fotos vom 1. Post werden dieses Wochenende geupdatet. ich bitte alle die keinen Standart kühler verwenden mal die Kompatibiltät zu beschreiben..wird in den 1.Post aufgenommen..


----------



## urml87 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo RuneDRS,
also der Xigmatik HDT-S1284 lässt sich ohne Probleme befestigen! Ebenso der Watercool Heatkiller 3.0!!!!!

@orca26: Bei mir laufen sie ebenfalls auf ungaged! Hab die selben Probleme wie Rune wenn ich Gaged einstellen stürzt mir das system sporadisch ab!
Wieso weiß ich nicht.... Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß urml87


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2009)

@ urml und Rune: Ich habe meinen auch auf ungaged stehen,wollte halt nur mal wissen ob das so gut ist. Ist es eigentlich zu billig im 3D Mark 06 16900 Punkte mit Phenom II 940 BE@3,5Ghz und einer geOCten (690Mhz) GTX285 zu haben? Oder ist da wesentlich mehr drin?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

du kannst noch ein paar Punkte rausholen wenn du die NB übertaktest..das Verhältnis dieser gewonnenen Punkte müsste fast die Taktrate von 3,5ghz einholen..z.b. ist 3,3ghz mit NB-Takt von 2400mhz vermutlich schneller oder gleich schnell wie bei 3,5 ghz.
habe ja selbst 16.416 3dm mit 3,6ghz und 2,4ghz NB takt..


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du kannst noch ein paar Punkte rausholen wenn du die NB übertaktest..das Verhältnis dieser gewonnenen Punkte müsste fast die Taktrate von 3,5ghz einholen..z.b. ist 3,3ghz mit NB-Takt von 2400mhz vermutlich schneller oder gleich schnell wie bei 3,5 ghz.
> habe ja selbst 16.416 3dm mit 3,6ghz und 2,4ghz NB takt..


 
Welche Graka nutzt du denn?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

HD 4870 1GB das weisst du doch?


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2009)

Ja aber ich wundere mich jetzt da du so nah an der GTX 285 dran bist.... also langsam kriege ich Lust die Karte wieder zu verticken....


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2009)

guck dir mal meinen Screen von der 4870 an. ich glaube 3dm ist leicht ATI Lastig, so kommt s das die ATI gut skalieren..ansonsten ist doch eine GTX 285 ganz gut..


----------



## orca113 (22. Februar 2009)

Das war das letzte mal das ich sowas gemacht habe.Also ich meine nen Quasi Refresh gekauft... Meine heißgeliebte XFX GTX260 Black Edition habe ich weggegeben.... Für dieses GTX285 Ding... nie wieder... Die GTX260 hatte ich via Nibitor auf 710Mhz laufen und die Spannungen waren gesenkt.... eine Herrliche Karte. Und ich habe mich von dem Marketing Mist einlullen lassen. Ok mehr ärgern würde ich mich wenn ich den vollen Preis für die GTX 285 bezahlt hätte.

Wie sind eigentlich diese Speicher für mein DKA?:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2009)

die sind teuer...kaufe dir doch den PCGH Speicher..der ist Preisleistungsmäßig sehr gut...wenn du noch warten kannst meine Apogee's stehen bald zum verkauf..genauso wie der Phenom..


----------



## Spy (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
auf Grund des guten Service und der vielen Berichte habe ich mir jetzt auch einen Phenom II mit dem DKA790GX zugelegt. Da meine neue Grafikkarte und der Lüfter (EKL Brocken, zu Kompatibilität werde ich berichten) noch nicht da sind, dachte ich mir: Boxed Kühler nehmen und die Onboard-Grafik. Also alles angexchlossen, angeschaltet und dann kein Bild. Weder über DVI noch über VGA.

Muss man die Onboard-Grafik noch irgendwie aktivieren oder kann man die erst benutzen, nachdem man die im Bios freigeschaltet hat (und zuerst eine andere Karte nehmen)?

Restsystem: BeQuiet 550W, 4 GB G.Skill 8000 (leider der neue ohne Klammern).

Das wars erstmal. Wenn ich dann Probleme beim Biosflashen mit meinem schon vorbereiteten USB-Stick habe, nerve ich nochmal rum.

Grüße
Spy


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Februar 2009)

zum flashen steht was auf dem 1. Post..versuche mal einen anderen Prozi und ziehe dann gleich mal das neue Bios drauf..normalerweise geht es auch mit altem Bios und PhenomII


----------



## Spy (22. Februar 2009)

Im mOment geht es mir erstmal darum, dass ich kein Bild bekomme. Ich glaube, es liegt an der Onboard-Grafik. Was kann ich denn dagegen tun? Anderen Prozessor habe ich leider nicht. Mein alter Rechner, mit dem ich gerades schreibe ist ein Sockel 939 Athlon 3500+.


----------



## Spy (23. Februar 2009)

So, die beiden Sachen sind erledigt. Bild erscheint. Bios Update auf 1.6 erfolgreich, WIndows und MSI Software (alles bis auf Grafiktreiber) installiert. Alles fein dachte ich. Aber dann: ca. 20 Minuten mit dem Internet verbunden, um Firefox, Thunderbird und Antivir runterzuladen. Firefox ging ohne Probleme. Bei der Installation von Antivir hat er nach einer Weile einfach neu gestartet. fünf Versuche, immer das gleiche. WIndows XP fährt hoch, als Benutzer anmelden und nach ein paar Sekunden startet sich der Rechner neu. Daraufhin hab ich ihn komplett ausgeschaltet. Jetzt das größte Problem: Der Rechner will nicht mehr angehen. Der grüne ein/aus Schalter auf MB leuchtet und der Netzteillüfter dreht sich, aber sonst passiert absolut nichts. 
Was kann das sein? Kann das nur am Mainboard liegen oder kommen da auch andere Sachen in Frage?
Gruß
Spy


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Februar 2009)

mache mal das NT aus und drücke für ca. 10 sek. wenn der Powerknopf auf gehört hat zu blinken auf CMOS CLR(linker Knopf in der Schalterreihe)..dann alles einstellen und es müsste gehen..
zusätzlich würde ich gerne wissen hast du übertaktet?

Edit am NT liegt es auch nicht! der Speicher läuft auf ddr800 stimmts?


----------



## Spy (23. Februar 2009)

nichts übertaktet. ddr 800. netzteil läuft. zum test von cmos komme ich erst heute abend. werde dann berichten. danke schon mal.
Spy

Edit: So CMOS ca. 30 Sekunden gedrückt bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil. Aber wieder das gleiche Problem: Netzteillüfter läuft. CPU-Lüfter springt kurz an geht aber gleich wieder aus, sonst regt sich absolut nichts. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Nur die EIn/Aus-Taste leuchtet dauerhaft grün. Was kann man da machen???


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Februar 2009)

hat jemand noch Bios-Screens für den 1. Post?


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Februar 2009)

Fehleintrag


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Morgen

mein DKA790GX sollte die naechste Woche geliefert und wie ich jetzt lesen musste, koennte es sein dass das board mit einem alten Bios und dem dazubestellten PII x4 940 nicht starten koennte. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dann nur die moeglich das zu aktualisieren wenn ich einen aelteren Prozzi verwende. Richtig ?

Wenn ja, dann will ich mal hoffen das schon ein aktuelles Bios installiert ist da ich hier keinen AMD Prozzi rumliegen habe 

Gaebe es denn ansonsten noch eine andere moeglichkeit ?

Danke

ciaoooooo

P.S.: Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen threat gelesen, wenn die Fragen schon einmal beantwortet wurden ...... sorry


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

normalerweise dürfte das DKA auch mit diesem unbekannten Prozi starten. du kannst dann aus dem 1. Post die Möglichkeit für das nicht Platinum nutzen..


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

jupp, werde dann auch so vorgehen. Also mit der USB Methode 
Hatte mich nur arg erschreckt da ich gelesen hatte das es evntl nicht starten koennte.

Hast mir wieder hoffnung gemacht 

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort

saluti da torino
ciaoooo

EDIT: sobald das board angekommen ist wollte ich ein paar fotos vom bios machen, wenn dann noch bedarf besteht poste ich sie


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

Zur Kompatibiltät nochmal: es kann auch in wenigen Fällen vorkommen das es nicht gehen könnte. aber im Normalfall steht dann da: "uncown AMD Prozessor" und im Windows werden die Kerne nicht richtig erkannt, usw. dennoch müsste es einigermaßen stabil laufen. Ein Tipp für Prime95 und Spielen Kühle die Spawas links neben dem Prosseror lieber mit einem kleinen Lüfter damit diese nicht zu heiss werden..ein DKA habe ich dadurch schon verloren.. 

Bedarf besteht immer noch, könnte noch selber Fotos machen, aber da es ein Sammelthread ist habe ich mir gedacht kann doch jemand anderes seinen Teil dazu beitragen..


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Bei eintreffen der Bestellung werde ich das gleich antesten, das Bios Update wird das erste sein was ich mache.

Was sind denn bitte Spawas ?

Die Bilder mache ich gerne, wollte dann sowieso ein kleines Tagebuch schreiben und wenn ich dabei meinen Teil zum Sammelthread beitragen kann ........


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

Spannungswandler diese kleinen viereckigen Dinger wo beim DKA "R25 und R50" drauf steht


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

ahhh, natuerlich spannungswandler 
ja ja, manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter baeumen nicht .......

Werde eh erstmal nicht uebertakten, denke das die so halten sollten.
In der naechsten Zeit wollte ich mir aber noch nen neues Gehaeuse mit vernuenftiger LuKu zulegen, dann werde ich den Tip auf jedenfall beruecksichtigen. 

Danke


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

ich habe mein DKA mit PhenomII auf 3,8ghz und 1,55v bei Prime95 zerlegt..


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Upps, das man mit den Werten was zerschiessen kann leuchtet mir ein 

Hast du, oder wer anders, mal getestet was mit dem boxed kuehler so geht ?
Wie waehren denn die Temperaturen bei normal betrieb ?


----------



## Gast3737 (12. März 2009)

der Boxed Kühler ist ganz gut..beim Kurztest mit Boxed hatte ich  um die 30 Grad im Idle und ca. 48-50 Grad im Load..habe selber Wakü, deshalb kann man das mit den Temp von 25 Grad idle und 35-40 Grad im Load im Standard-Setting nicht vergleichen


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Na da ist doch bestimmt das ein oder andere Mhz'chen mit dem boxed kuehler drin.
Wollte mir erst in 2-3 Monaten nen neuen Tower + CPU kuehler zulegen, solange muss mein altes Chieftech CS-601 noch herhalten. Da dort nur 2 80'er luefter verbaut sind wollte ich auch noch mit dem Uebertakten warten.


----------



## fenguri (15. März 2009)

Morgen,

wollte nur bescheid geben dass das mit den Bilder vom Bios nichts wird.
Hatte ein paar kleinere Probleme mit dem Online shop und habe folgedessen bei einem anderen haendler bestellt, der hatte das MSI nicht deswegen ist es dann ein Asus geworden.

saluti


----------



## Rimarx (15. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe mir für meinen neuen Rechner nun auch ein DKA790GX Platinum zugelegt und habe auch schon 2, teils "dumme" Fragen.

1.)
Ist der serielle Anschluss aka "JCOM1" für den Front Panel IEEE1349 gedacht? Gemeint ist der neben dem nicht abgewinkelten Sata-Port.

Wenn "Nein": Kann ich überhaupt nen Front Panel IEEE1394 anschliesen?

2.)
Ich habe den IFX14 ohne den Zusatzkühler. Habe die vorinstallierte Halterung abgeschraubt, IFX14 Backplate rein, soweit so gut. Allerdings hat die Backplate 2 mm Spiel. Sicherlich ist da kein Spiel mehr, sobald der Kühler eingebaut ist, jedoch ist hier meine Frage, ob das "normal" ist. Gehäuse ist ein Lian-Li Armorsuit PC-60


Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Edit:
Nachdem ich hier noch ein wenig weitergelesen habe, stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich die Spannungswandler noch mit ein paar Grafikkarten Ram Kühler bestücken kann. Sind noch von nem Kühlerwechsel meiner alten G6600GT über.


----------



## Gohrbi (15. März 2009)

zu 1. du hast nur 1 Anschluß für IEEE 1394, hinten.


----------



## WilliamWallace (22. März 2009)

mein gestern gekauftes dka790gx platinum ist eben kaputt gegangen

habe im laufe des tages alles installiert und eingerichtet lief bestens.. hab ne runde css gespielt für ne halbe std und war danach im windows unterwegs und plötzlich hatte ich kanz viele bunte vierecke aufem  bildschirm hab pc schnell ausgemacht kurz gewartet nochmal gestartet kein bild kein boot piep
cmos reset strom ausgemacht gewartet neu probiert dann hat er normal gebotet windows lade balken und dann wieder vierecke überall...
ich würde mal sagen da hat sich die onboard graka verabschiedet oder was meint ihr?
übertaktet hatte ich (phenom 940) übrigends auf 3,2ghz(standart vcore 1,35v)

was sagt ihr dazu?
mfg moritz


----------



## Gast3737 (22. März 2009)

Rimarx schrieb:


> [..]
> Nachdem ich hier noch ein wenig weitergelesen habe, stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich die Spannungswandler noch mit ein paar Grafikkarten Ram Kühler bestücken kann. Sind noch von nem Kühlerwechsel meiner alten G6600GT über.


Du solltest das mit dem RAM Sinks umsetzen. Ein erstes Opfer ist hier schon zu finden:


WilliamWallace schrieb:


> mein gestern gekauftes dka790gx platinum ist eben kaputt gegangen[..]



welche Maßnahmen sollte man da gegen tun? Bei AM2+ Boards scheint es sowas wie ein Phänomän zu sein das die Boards bei hohen Temperaturen der Spannungswandler und der Phasen aussteigen. Deshalb immer einen Lüfter(z. B. 80mm@7v) direkt auf die Wandler und Phasen pusten lassen..

Hier noch paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit: ich habe mal wieder den 1. Post hübsch gemacht..*


----------



## WilliamWallace (22. März 2009)

sind das diese ram kühler von grakas die du auf deine spawa gekelbt hast?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. März 2009)

es sind XSilence Kühler..leider gibt es die nicht mehr so oft, alternativ gehen auch diese zum Beispiel oder halt jede andere Sorte...übrigens die RAM Kühler muss man nicht unbedingt drauf haben. Ein Lüfter, der direkt auf Spawas gerichtet ist, reicht auch aus.


----------



## area50 (22. März 2009)

Die schwarzen 4 eckkästen auf dem Board sind keine Spannungswandler, das sind Spulen, die müßen nicht extra gekühlt werden.


----------



## WilliamWallace (22. März 2009)

mal gucken was atelco morgen sagt aber da hab ich iwie keine lust drauf 7 stunden lief der pc immerhin  vllt nehm ich einfach nen gigabyte ud4 und ne hd4870 oder gtx 285 dazu^^


----------



## area50 (23. März 2009)

Ich konnte meins bei Atelco direkt gegen ein neues Tauschen.


----------



## Dynamic (23. März 2009)

*Hallo @ all....*Hier also mein Problem.... (euch mal direkt damit zu überfallen) Das System besteht schon seit November 2008. Nur Prozessor und Speicher habe ich Anfang letzte Woche neu eingebaut. Das Bios zuvor noch mit dem Athlon X2 6400+ auf den neusten Stand (V1.60) aktualisiert. Da mit der Phenom II auch läuft. Bis gestern Sonntag 22.03.09 war alles noch OK. Ich hatte sogar noch den Film "Ein Quantum Trost" angesehen. Danach habe ich den Rechner runter gefahren und erst am Abend (8 Stunden später) wollte ich ihn wieder zum TV glotzen einschalten. Naja, was soll ich sagen, der Bildschirm blieb schwarz. Nix lief mehr. Bis auf alle Lüfter. Power LED und die HDD LED brennen dauerhaft. Beim einschalten klackert eine der Festplatten. Die LED im DVD flackert mal kurz auf. Netzwerk LED vom Mainboard flackert ebenfalls. Die Taster Power und Reset leuchten auf dem Board. CLR-CMos wiederum nicht.
*Meine bisherigen Versuche:* 
Grafikkarte ausgebaut, HDMI-Kabel an onboard Graka angeschlossen,
Speicher Module einzeln eingesteckt,
Prozessor ausgebaut saubergemacht und neue Paste drauf und wieder eingebaut,
TV und Sound-Karte ausgebaut,
Die 2 IDE HDD´s abgesteckt und nur die S-ATA Platten angeschlossen gelassen,
Die S-ATA Platten abgesteckt und nur die IDE Platten angeschlossen gelassen,
DVD abgeklemmt,
System Lüfter vom Mainboard getrennt,
Netzteil vom Netz genommen und Cmos Taste gedrückt, 
Geprüft ob alle Kabel fest stecken………………
War gerade mit den Speicherigeln hier bei VV-Computer (um den Speicher auszuschließen,) diesen mal kurz testen zu lassen.......er is ok.
Nix hat geholfen……Hat noch wer nen Tip 
Vielen Dank im Voraus…..

*Mein System:*
*Gehäuse:* Lascala LC16S-MR
*System-Lüfter:* 2x Noiseblocker NB-MultiframeS-Series MF8-S1
*Netzteil:* Zalman ZM600-HP 600 Watt, ATX 2.2
*Mainboard:*MSI DKA790GX (Nicht Platinum)
*Bios: *1.60
*CPU: *AM3 Phenom II X3 720 BE Boxet Lüfter(noch)
*Grafik:* XFX Nvidia 8600 GTS 730 XXX Version 256MB GDDR3
*Speicher:* Team Group Xtreem Dark DDRII 1066 2x 2GB
*HDD:* 2x Samsung SP 2514N IDE 250GB
1x Samsung HD320KJ S-ATA 320GB
1x Western Digital WD10EVCS GreenPower 1000GB
*Laufwerk:* Samsung DVD-Brenner S-ATA
*TV:* Cinergy S2 PCI HD CI
*Sound:* Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
*OS.:* Windows XP Prof. SP3 32bit
Vista Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

eines hast du noch nicht gemacht.versuche mal das DKA im offenen Aufbau zu testen und mal zu gucken ob es dann geht..wenn nicht..bist du ein Opfer vermutlich durchgebrannter Digitalspawas..so wie ich, area50 und WilliamWallace auch...hilft dann nur noch Board einschicken und austauschen lassen..beim nächsten mal bitte direkt neben dem CPU Kühler gleich noch die Spawas und Phasen mit kühlen. Das Problem scheint aber Hersteller übergreifted zu sein..


----------



## Dynamic (23. März 2009)

Erst ein mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.Die Digitalspawas sehen aber normal aus. Hab das Board ausgebaut und in die Packung gelegt. Bringe es morgen zum Snogard mal hören was die dazu sagen. Dei werden es wohl einschicken. Das bedeutet 6 Wochen warten.....wie immer. Vielleicht werde ich mir direkt ein neues DKA holen und das alte dann bei eBay verscherbeln....mal sehen


----------



## Sh33p82 (23. März 2009)

So langsam bekomm ich Angst, hab mir auch dieses schöne Board zugelegt, da ich demnächst auch nen Phenom II 940BE darauf betreiben und auch ein wenig Ocen möchte, nur wenn hier irgendwie ein Board nach dem anderen abraucht, wird das wohl nix mit'm Ocen, oder wie?? 
Bin ja auch noch nicht so richtig erfahren im OC, deshalb mache ich mir schon einige Sorgen!


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

ich glaube die erste Produktionsline muss irgendwie verbugged sein.anders kann das nicht sein..ok bei mir war der OC schluld welcher Bekloppte betreibt auch einen PhenomII 940@3,8ghz mit 1,55v. .ähm ja ich .was aber nicht so schlimm ist, aber wenn man dann Prime füre ne Stunde laufen lässt ist es kein Wunder, das es die Phasen zerhaut, wenn diese nicht gekühlt werden..aber die Spawas und Phasen waren so heiss wie die Sonne und mein Board kapputt...also immer schön nen Lüfter dort hin machen..


----------



## Sh33p82 (23. März 2009)

Krieg ich irgendwie raus, aus welcher Produktionslinie mein Board ist??
Ja, mit 1,55V wollt ich den auch nich befeuern, nur so hoch, wie es für den 24/7 Betrieb okay ist, wenn ich die Leistung überhaupt brauche!


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

beim PhenomII ist es im allgemeinen so das er auf mehr Voltage nicht besser reagiert..da ist ein Intel anders gibst du dem mehr macht er auch mehr*RunedenktgradewehleidiganseinenE7200*:schnief:.der PhenomII ist ehr auf Temperatur und Kühlung angewiesen ist dies Optimal und stimmt die Produktionswoche (nach KW 50 / 2008 ist besser, einen aus KW 50 würde ich zurück schicken)! Aus welcher Produktionslinie es stammt, weiss nicht wie man das herausfindet..das mit der Produktionslinie ist ehr ne Vermutung von mir..


----------



## Sh33p82 (23. März 2009)

Gut zu wissen, danke!! Ja, also Kühlung sollte genug vorhanden sein, werde den guten dann unter Wasser setzen! 
Aso, schade, hoffen wir mal ich hab ein gutes erwischt, sonst wirds zurückgegeben.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

wo die KW steht weisst du? Mit Lukü geht der Phenom auch gut ab.man sollte sich schon einen Vernünftigen Kühler dafür kaufen...im Standard-Vcore machen die meisten PhenomII bis zu 3,4 ghz(die aus der KW50 sind ehr unterschiedlich, mancher geht bis 3,2 mancher bis 3,4)..
Fange nicht mit Wakü an, es macht süchtig und man will jede Woche daran rum schrauben..hätte dann auch schon bald Anschlüsse(10/8) zu verkaufen..


----------



## Sh33p82 (24. März 2009)

Nein leider nicht! 
Zu spät, ich bin schon längst dieser Sucht verfallen, meine WaKü ist schon seit Dez. 08 in Betrieb, aber ich bereue nichts und würde es wieder machen, auch wenn mein Geldbeutel was anderes sagt!! 
Greetz!!


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wo die KW steht weisst du? Mit Lukü geht der Phenom auch gut ab.man sollte sich schon einen Vernünftigen Kühler dafür kaufen...im Standard-Vcore machen die meisten PhenomII bis zu 3,4 ghz(die aus der KW50 sind ehr unterschiedlich, mancher geht bis 3,2 mancher bis 3,4)..
> Fange nicht mit Wakü an, es macht süchtig und man will jede Woche daran rum schrauben..hätte dann auch schon bald Anschlüsse(10/8) zu verkaufen..


 
Meiner geht momentan bei 3,5Ghz komplett stabil. Ist aber mit Lukü


----------



## Gast3737 (28. März 2009)

wieviel Volt hast du drauf und aus welcher KW issser?


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wieviel Volt hast du drauf und aus welcher KW issser?



Alles Standart,meiner ist aus der 50sten Woche `08. Das war doch was mich zuerst geärgert hatte.Hardwareversand schickte mir diesen,dann wollte ich schlau wie ein Fuchs sein und ließ mir noch einen kommen diesmal aus der 48sten aber dann blieb der aus der 50sten.

Ich sage ja,ich hatte erst Probleme,nach einem Bios Update konnte ich einwandfrei ohne etwas Anderes als den Multi zu ändern auf 3,5Ghz gehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

könntest du mal deine Settings posten, wäre mal nen Guter Orientierungspunkt für alle DKA-OCer


----------



## Rimarx (29. März 2009)

Mein PhenomII X4 920 läuft atm auf 3,3Ghz (255x13) bei 1.38V. Die Northbridge arbeitet mit 1.35V, die anderen Settings hab ich von RuneDRS erstmal übernommen. Bei 1.37V steigt nach langer Laufzeit in Prime Small immer wieder ein Kern aus, allerdings nicht immer der selbe.

Anscheinend macht mein Phenom wohl nicht mehr als 2,3 Ghz NB Takt mit, was mich bissl ärgert. Bei 9er NB/HT-Multi steigt er oberhalb von 258 FSB nach ner Zeit immer mit Bluescreen aus, Prime Small läuft aber durch.
Rams sind 2x Corsair CM2X2048-8500C5D.

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe... Multi senken von HT und NB hat keinerleir auswirkung  .
Aber: Senke ich Beispielsweise nur den HT Multi auf 8 und belasse den NB Multi bei 9, startet der Rechner erst garnicht mehr, da hilft nur noch CMOS Reset. Das finde ich doch sehr merkwürdig 

Edit: Die 3.3 Ghz bei 1,38V sind bei Vistax64. Maximal Temperatur laut CoreTemp und HWMonitor64  44°C. Unter Windows XP x32 schafft er die 3.3Ghz auch mit nur 1,36V bei 43°C. Ansonsten zeigt sich das gleiche Verhalten wie bei Vista.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. März 2009)

nochmal bemerkt:
wie ich schon schrieb meine Settings sind nicht verbindlich..sind ja auch von einem Athlon X2 4450e!

2,2 ghz NB reichen im Normalfall ja auch aus. immer schön sparsam sein mit dem Vcore und den NB Spannungen, nicht das es das DKA oder die CPU zerhaut. habe dabei schon explizite Erfahrungen(siehe Block)..


----------



## Rimarx (29. März 2009)

Wäre sicherlich mal gut zu wissen, was die Standart Settings für den PhenomII sind, dann könnte (ich zumindest ) das mal besser abschätzen


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2009)

Sagt mal was kann die Grafikeinheit? Battlefield 2 in alles ganz hoch u.s.w. und in 1680x 1050 geht?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. März 2009)

probiere es aus...wie Leistungsfähig diese ist weiss ich selbst nicht, habe es auch noch nicht wirklich probiert. soll aber beim Niveau der HD3450 liegen..


----------



## Rimarx (30. März 2009)

Nach einigem Probieren hat das DKA nun doch den gesenkten Multi von HT/NB akzeptiert. Settings nun wie im Anhang. Jetzt konnte ich auch endlich wieder die NB Voltage senken, läuft nu stabil mit 1,25V und die CPU bleibt unter Prime nun 2°C kühler


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> probiere es aus...wie Leistungsfähig diese ist weiss ich selbst nicht, habe es auch noch nicht wirklich probiert. soll aber beim Niveau der HD3450 liegen..



Wie nutzt man eigentlich Hybrid Crossfire? (Also den Grafik-Chip des 790GX mit einer z.b. HD48xx) Weiß das hier einer Kollegen und Freunde unsere grandiosen Boards?!


----------



## unLieb (1. April 2009)

Hybrid-Crossfire sollte eigentlich automatisch aktiviert werden, sobald Du eine kompatible Grafikkarte einbaust.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

HybridCF geht nur mit einer 3450 und ... mehr Karten kenne ich dazu nicht..


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

Ja Rune hast recht,ich habe grade was dazu auf der ATI Seite gefunden.Ok


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

manchmal klappt es noch mit dem Denken, trotz meinem hohen Alters.


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

wie ist das denn wenn ich meine Graka ausbaue und die 790GX Grafikeinheit übergangsweise nutzen will? braucht die Treiber?

Muß ich etwas einstellen?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

nö wenn die explizite Gpu draussen ist und du anmachst ist die Onboard für gewöhnlich gleich an. und du musst eigentlich keinen weiteren Treiber nehmen, es verträgt die selben wie die 4870 usw. auch..(Catalyst 9.2 oder 9.3)


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2009)

Ok ich habe die Graka rausgeklatscht und Monitor an die Onboard angeschlossen der Haken ist nun das die Sau mir nur noch ne Auflösung von 1400x1050 macht dieses Schwein.

Gut,ich habe ja auch keinen Treiber drauf weil ich ja Nvidia drin hatte.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

das musst du jetzt natürlich ändern, sonst ist es doch klar, dass er das nicht unterstützt


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2009)

Also nun läuft es,ist aber grausam.... BF2 nur auf "Mittel" nicht mal gut Spielbar.Fieses Flimmern und Ruckeln. Geht nur ganz schlecht.... Dafür habe ich aber den Eindruck sind die Farben schöner als mit meiner Geforce Karte


----------



## Gast3737 (2. April 2009)

warum willst du deine Geforce 260 abgeben?..


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2009)

PN hast du


----------



## Gast3737 (2. April 2009)

ich habe keine PN kommt die noch?


----------



## Spy (6. April 2009)

Spy schrieb:


> nichts übertaktet. ddr 800. netzteil läuft. zum test von cmos komme ich erst heute abend. werde dann berichten. danke schon mal.
> Spy
> 
> Edit: So CMOS ca. 30 Sekunden gedrückt bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil. Aber wieder das gleiche Problem: Netzteillüfter läuft. CPU-Lüfter springt kurz an geht aber gleich wieder aus, sonst regt sich absolut nichts. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Nur die EIn/Aus-Taste leuchtet dauerhaft grün. Was kann man da machen???


Wollte nur nochmal eine kurze Rückmeldung zu meinem Problem geben. Es lag am Netzteil (BeQuiet DarkPower 550W). Leider hatte ich da das Board schon zurückgeschickt. Mit neuem Netzteil und Gigabyte 790X UD4 und einem Grafikkartentausch (Heatbug bei der GTX260) läuft jetzt endlich alles rund. Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass der EKL Brocken-Lüfter nur senkrecht nach oben direkt in das Netzteil bläst. Ist das verkraftbar für die Komponenten oder sollte ich den Lüfter lieber gegen ein Modell austauschen, dass nach hinten raus bläst (Scythe Mugen 2 oder Thermalright IFX 14)?

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen
Spy


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2009)

Also ich verwende einen 790GX Chipsatz und mich würde mal interessieren ob der nicht auch mal geupdatet wird? Also ich habe nach dem Mainboard einbau alles via der Mainboard CD installiert und seit dem für den Chipsatz nie mehr ein Update bekommen,wohl aber für Netzwerkchip u.s.w..Auch bin ich irgendwie zu dumm bei AMD/ATI auf der Seite was zu finden dazu.
Oder ist das der Catalyst CCC? Da gibt es aber einen Southbridge Driver,ist der nötig?
Und dort gibt es ein Multi Core Hotfix,was ist das?


----------



## Sh33p82 (11. April 2009)

Nutzt jemand von euch den AHCI Modus des Boards???
Ist es normal, das es den Bootvorgang so hinauszögert, da ja erst auf dem 2ten Post die Platten erkannt werden und nicht auf dem ersten?
Finde das ziemlich störend, hatte vorher ein Board mit Nforce Chipsatz und da gab es diesen Unfug nicht!
Genauso, hatte ich ziemliche Probleme mit der Vista installation, ziemlich zickige Angelegenheit, bis alles lief, wie es sollte!! 
Möchte nicht auf den AHCI Modus verzichten, wegen meiner externen eSata Platte.
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch irgendwas falsch eingestellt, man weiß ja nie!?


----------



## Rimarx (12. April 2009)

Tjo das Problem hatte ich ebenfalls, die 4-5s Verzögerung beim Bootvorgang sind in der Tat nerfig 

Naja man gewöhnt sich dran *g*


----------



## Super Grobi (14. April 2009)

Benötige ich eine Diskette um Vista x64 (ohne SP) auf Festplatte mit aktivierten AHCI zu installieren? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich diese her?

Bekomme übermorgen ein System mit dem Motherboard und will daher schon gerüstet sein. Wenn ich erst bei der Installation bemerke, das mir eine Treiber Diskette fehlt, ist es zu spät! Daher diese Frage vorab.

Danke
SG


----------



## Gast3737 (15. April 2009)

Normalerweise sind die Treiber auch auf einer der beiden CD drauf. du kannst Vista auch Pfade zu Laufwerksmedien klar machen. Von Vorteil ist es wenn das CD/DVD Laufwerk aber im IDE angeschlossen ist, sonst könnte es sein, wenn der Treiber geladen ist wird das LW nicht erkannt.


----------



## Super Grobi (15. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Seh schon. Das ganze ist nicht so easy und endet womöglich in ein gefummel ohne Ende. Dann werde ich einfach den IDE Modus wählen und gut ist. Das DVD LW wäre nämlich in der Tat ein SATA Gerät.

Gruß
SG


----------



## Rimarx (15. April 2009)

Bei der Vistax64 Installation gabs bei mir absolut keine Probleme mit dem AHCI Modus.


----------



## Super Grobi (15. April 2009)

Rimarx schrieb:


> Bei der Vistax64 Installation gabs bei mir absolut keine Probleme mit dem AHCI Modus.



Hi,
na dann erzählt mal wie du vorgegannen bist!

Im Bios den Modus aktivieren und dann von der Vista x64 DVD booten. Soweit klar, aber dann? Du musstest doch Treiber einbinden, damit du überhaupt auf die Festplatte zugreifen kannst und dort installieren kannst, oder etwa nicht?

Ich lese im Internet einiges, aber werde aus nichts schlau! Hab auch gelesen, das Vista schon AHCI Treiber drin hat und dieser für ALLE Chipsätze funktioniert (und genau das auch ein Grund für AHCI ist).

Ich blick es einfach nicht.

SG


----------



## Rimarx (15. April 2009)

Jo einfach AHCI im Bios aktivieren und installieren, die Festplatte hat er automatisch gefunden. Ne Möglichkeit AHCI auf diesem Board unter Win XP zu installieren hab ich aber immer noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Sh33p82 (16. April 2009)

Hat dein Vista x64 schon das SP1 auf der DVD mit drauf, oder ist es eine ohne??
Habe Vista 32bit und die DVD ohne SP1 und kam um das installieren des Treibers durch nen USB Stick nicht drumherum!


----------



## Rimarx (18. April 2009)

Ne die DVD ist ohne SP1.


----------



## Super Grobi (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
mit dem AMD Tool Overdrive kann man ja die Temps auslesen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was TMPIN1, TMPIN2 und TMPIN3 sein soll?

Danke
SG


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Mai 2009)

Sicher kaum. Ich habe den Support dazu mal befragt und keine konkrete Auskunft dazu erhalten. Die reden um den heißen Brei. "Werden am Bord ausgelesen, wenn sie die Lüftung gut geregelt haben, werden Sie da keine Überhitzung haben."  Toll konkret, oder??


----------



## Super Grobi (7. Mai 2009)

Jo,
interesante Info vom Support. Also wenn die Kühlung gut genug ist, wird nicht überhitzen... da wären wir niemals drauf gekommen. 

Schade, wäre interessant gewesen.

Gibts eigentlich eine Lösung, wie ich die CPU Spannung unter 1,3V einstellen kann?

Gruß
SG


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Mai 2009)

Suchst du ein extra Tool dafür? Im BIOS kann ich von 1,26V bis 1,45V regeln.

Habe heute den CoolerMaster V8 auf dem Board montiert. Mal testen, wie jetzt die Temps aussehen bei 3,26 GHz.

Nachdem ich 4 verschiedene Tools getestet habe, müßten folgende Temps zutreffen:

TMPIN 0 = CPU
TMPIN 1 = NB
Tmpin 2 = Motherboard


----------



## Super Grobi (7. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich das im Bios einstellen!

Bei mir gibts da nur "Auto" und ab da alles über 1,3V. 1,3V ist ja die normale Spannung. Echt schade, daß der Hersteller daran nicht gedacht hat! Wenigstes etwas unterhalb von default wäre ja schon was (bringt ja doch meist ein paar C° nach unten).

Schade!

Danke für die Angaben! Der Wert "1" scheint mir auch tatsächlich der Tcase Wert zu sein.

SG

Edit: CPU ist ein 940er Phenom II


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Mai 2009)

Welches BIOS hast du drauf? Ich habe das 1.7.

Mit CnQ in Vista komme ich bei "Energiesparen" auf 1300MHz und 1,05V.


----------



## Super Grobi (8. Mai 2009)

1.6!

Wurde das mit der neuen Version eingeführt? Auf Biosupdate hab ich eigentlich kein Bock (angst... *zitter-zitter*)

SG

Edit: Ich seh auf der Website auch kein 1.7 Bios! Ich hab das non-Platinum!


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte ja auch erst das non Platinum und da war auch das 1.2 drauf. Habe nirgends das passende gefunden und bekam hier den Tipp das für das Platinum zu nehmen. Leider hatte das DKA meinen 9950 nicht erkannt und ich hatte mich auch mit dem flashen etwas trollig angestellt. Jedenfalls habe ich das zurück geschickt und das Platinum bestellt. Auch wieder nur 1.2 drauf. Mit dem Stick zum 1.6 bekommen. Und nun "stolz wie Oskar" mit Windows live auf 1.7
Hier in diesem langen Thread steht es irgendwo.

Im MSI Forum steht diese Anleitung.
BIOS-Update im Detail - Rund um BIOS und EFI - MSI Forum


----------



## Super Grobi (8. Mai 2009)

OK, dank dir.

Hab ja keine Probs mit der Temperatur und bevor was schief geht... PC ist ganz neu und will echt nicht wegen sowas das Teil schrotten! Auch ich hab schonmal ein Board kaputt geflasht und war dabei selber schuld. Ist schon sehr lange her (P3 733mhz-Zeiten), aber sowas bleibt einem in den Knochen stecken.

Ansonsten ist das Board ja wirklich top 

Gruß
SG


----------



## Super Grobi (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab immer falsch geguckt!

CPU VDD (als der erste Wert bei den V-Settings) ist die CPU Spannung?


Ich finde dort drei Werte die wohl etwas mit CPU Spannung zu tun haben.

Hab nun am ersten Wert (CPU VDD) 1,27V eingestellt.

So mach ich das richtig um den 940er zu untervolten? Dabei kann nichts passieren, weil die anderen Werte auf Auto stehen?

Gruß
SG

p.s.
sry für das doofe Fragen, aber bei Phenom blick ich noch nicht durch.

Edit: Ich GLAUB ich hab es verstanden. Die anderen beiden Spannungen können nur ÜBER die Vcore gestellt werden. Somit sind die bei Auto genauso niedrig wie die CPU-Vcore. Man ist das kopliziert...


----------



## unLieb (16. Mai 2009)

Ist jetzt vielleicht nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber jemanden von euch schon irgendwie "Verschleißerscheinungen" bei den 3 "Knöpfen" auf dem Board für Power, Resets, CMOS-Reset aufgefallen? 

Wäre das schon ein Garantiefall???


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2009)

Garantiefall - auf jeden Fall.

Bei meinem Board fühlt sich das auch immer so an, als würde es nicht funzen. Macht es aber. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr vage wahrzunehmen.


----------



## fatED (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Habe mir einen PC zusammengestellt. Eigentlich wollte ich das DKA790GX Platinum haben da dieses ja kompatibel zu den Phenom II  x4 920 ist. Der Händler hat mir dann aber das ca. 25€ biligere DKA790GX ans Herz gelegt, was außer weniger Anschlüssen etc. das gleich leisten soll wie das Platinum ...

Ich Depp lass mich natürlich bequatschen und nehmen das billigere 

So nun finde ich auf der MSI Seite unter dem CPU Support aber gar keinen Eintrag zum Phenom 920 auf dem normalen DKA790GX Board.

Braucht man also zwingen das DKA790GX Platinum oder wird der Phenom II x4 920 auch auf dem normalen DKA790GX laufen?


----------



## Super Grobi (24. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch das non Platinum weil ich mir die 25 Euro sparen wollte. Der 920er läuft bei mir wunderbar! Da brauchst du keine Sorge haben. Die beiden Boards Unterscheiden sich NICHT durch unterschiedlichen CPU Support!

SG


----------



## fatED (25. Mai 2009)

Puuh Danke Super Grobi, da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen ... 

Brauch ich den eigentlich ein Bios Update oder lief der Phenom bei dir sofort?


----------



## Super Grobi (25. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war schon das neuste Bios (1.6) installiert. Sollte aber auch mit "alten" Bios starten. Dann muss du halt einiges von Hand einstellen, weil das Board halt die CPU nicht kennt. Aber sollte funktionieren und das Biosupdate kann man ja dann nach holen. Anleitung ist auf der 1. Seite.

Also mach dir keinen so großen Kopf!

SG


----------



## fatED (25. Mai 2009)

Hey,

jo vielen Dank. Dann denke (bzw. hoffe) ich mal das das neue Bios bei mir auch installiert ist. 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe hier. Echt Top


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,kann man mir hier mal erklären wie ich meinen DDR2 1000er Ram auch mit 1000Mhz laufen lassen kann? Bei stellt der sich auf 800Mhz und dann war es das. Was muß ich machen um 1000er zu betreiben?


----------



## unLieb (13. Juni 2009)

Hat schon jemand erfolgreich den AMD X4 Phenom II 955 auf dem Board getestet? Hab den gerade für 150€ im Netz gefunden, und sofort zugeschlagen.


----------



## Lee (16. Juni 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hallo,kann man mir hier mal erklären wie ich meinen DDR2 1000er Ram auch mit 1000Mhz laufen lassen kann? Bei stellt der sich auf 800Mhz und dann war es das. Was muß ich machen um 1000er zu betreiben?



Da es keinen richtigen Teiler für 500MHz Ramtakt gibt, musst du entsprechend 400MHz einstellen und dann über den Referenztakt hochtakten. Allerdings müssten bei einem 1000er Ram auch 1066 kaum ein Problem sein...


----------



## Rimarx (2. Juli 2009)

Möchte an dieser Stelle mal auf mein Problem in nem anderen thread hinweisen, da das höchstwahrscheinlich auch mit dem Board zusammen hängt.  Zudem bekomm ich dort kaum Antworten auf meine Fragen :[

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en/59581-referenztakt-senkt-max-ram-takt.html

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus falls sich da einer meldet


----------



## unLieb (5. August 2009)

Hey PC-Spezies, 

kann mir hier jemand sagen, welchen Clock Generator ich für unser Board bei SetFSB auswählen muss? 

Blicke da leider nicht mehr durch!


----------



## unLieb (30. September 2009)

Keiner?

Der "Hype" um das Board scheint wohl nachgelassen zu haben!


----------



## promillus (5. Juli 2010)

Hey weiss jemand von euch ob der Noctua D14 problemlos drauf passt??


----------



## unLieb (6. Juli 2010)

Sofern der in dein Gehäuse passt.


----------

